# Big Boy's hydraulik



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.bigboyshydrauliks.com/


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 22 2007, 08:48 PM~9511204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

good luck guys. cars r look good. u got any susp. pics or setup pics???


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 22 2007, 11:50 PM~9511842
> *good luck guys. cars r look good. u got any susp. pics or setup pics???
> *


THANKS


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 22 2007, 10:50 PM~9511842
> *good luck guys. cars r look good. u got any susp. pics or setup pics???
> *











*Street Life pumps*


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 22 2007, 11:50 PM~9511842
> *good luck guys. cars r look good. u got any susp. pics or setup pics???
> *



do you guys know how to do belly splits? or any other NEW pics?


IM NOT HATING IM CURIOUS!!!
b/c all those pics we've or atleast ive seen b4 this time last year..  
curious for sure tho on the belly split and what you guys charge for a full frame wrap


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 26 2007, 02:34 PM~9535033
> *do you guys know how to do belly splits? or any other NEW pics?
> IM NOT HATING IM CURIOUS!!!
> b/c all those pics we've or atleast ive seen b4 this time last year..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WE DO EVERYTHING HOMEBOY....NOT HATING HUH :uh: ITS $1800.00 TO WRAP A FRAME IF YOU BRING US THE RAW FRAME. BUT MY QUESTION TO YOU IS WHY ARE ASKING US ABOUT A WRAPPED FRAME WHEN YOU SPEAK SO HIGHLY OF FIRST CLASS CUSTOMS... WHY NOT JUST TAKE IT TO THEM.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 26 2007, 01:34 PM~9535033
> *do you guys know how to do belly splits? or any other NEW pics?
> IM NOT HATING IM CURIOUS!!!
> b/c all those pics we've or atleast ive seen b4 this time last year..
> ...


are you wanting to get yours done homie? it's a little extra but we can do it for you if that what you want. i mean its nothing major or new. just show us the money and we will get you taken care of and thank you for your concerns BBH


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 27 2007, 12:13 PM~9541904
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WE DO EVERYTHING HOMEBOY....NOT HATING HUH :uh: ITS $1800.00 TO WRAP A FRAME IF YOU BRING US THE RAW FRAME. BUT MY QUESTION TO YOU IS WHY ARE ASKING US ABOUT A WRAPPED FRAME WHEN YOU SPEAK SO HIGHLY OF FIRST CLASS CUSTOMS... NOT JUST TAKE IT TO THEM.
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

:wow: good luck with your shop tho


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 28 2007, 10:21 AM~9549889
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


JUST LIKE THE PICTURES OF YOUR CADDY YOU CLAIM TO HAVE BUILT :biggrin: SHOW US SOME OF *YOUR* WORK


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 28 2007, 10:24 AM~9549899
> *:wow: good luck with your shop tho
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR MOTOR IN THE CADDY...... IF YOU NEED AN INSTALL HOLLA... WE DO IT ALL


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 28 2007, 09:21 AM~9549889
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


we doing one right now everytime you close your eyes we takt four steps forward homeboy pis aint nothing but something for yall to look at while were busy moving forward you hear me *Moving Forward*


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 29 2007, 12:01 AM~9555937
> *we doing one right now everytime you close your eyes we take four steps forward homeboy pic aint nothing but something for yall to look at while were busy moving forward you hear me Moving Forward</span>
> <img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r39/cutlass_rider/frameoffproject008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



*RIGHT.... MOST OF THE PEOPLE ON THIS INTERNET IS ALL BARK.. <span style=\'color:red\'>NO BITE*


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

roflmfao you dont belive i built it, :nono: ask wicked regals, 383cutty,chevyman, shit ill post up sum build up pic for you haters when i get back from eatin my breaskfast! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dont forget who called me asking how to use a battery charger last year :0

p.s. i could go take a pic of bare frame to,lol im gonna post my pic and that the last post in here im make, i aint gonna keep bumpin your thread to the top :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

pics are shitty becuz its b4 i had a digital cam. so...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

90 dash swap!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

past cars of mine that I BUILT


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv+Dec 29 2007, 09:34 AM~9557606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i got a couple of question where is your shop today ? and you did a frame off and thats all your car do homie thats cool though


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 29 2007, 10:34 AM~9557606
> *roflmfao you dont belive i built it, :nono: ask wicked regals, 383cutty,chevyman, shit ill post up sum build up pic for you haters when i get back from eatin my breaskfast!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont forget who called me asking how to use a battery charger last year :0
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN A COMEDIAN HOMEBOY... YOU'LL BE BACK....YOU AINT GOT SHIT ELSE TO DO BUT LIE TO PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET... SMOKE WEED AND GET DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 29 2007, 10:06 PM~9561468
> *
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:* NOISE MAKER.*


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 29 2007, 09:10 PM~9561487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOISE MAKER.
> *


right!!!!!!!!!!!!! you dont hear nothing but a-arm on a throw a way car without the frame being touched so what that tell you about your work homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9561546
> *right you dont hear nothing but a-arm on a throw a way car without the frame being touched so what that tell you about your work homie
> 
> *


SINGLE PUMP....NO WEIGHT......BUILT BY BIG BOYS HYDRUALICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 29 2007, 09:19 PM~9561570
> *SINGLE PUMP....NO WEIGHT......BUILT BY BIG BOYS HYDRUALICS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Enough said to this guy homie.... if cant beat us join us lol


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*Do anybody see this guy hating (oneluv)or am i taking it the wrong way?*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

from (the outside lookin in) :wave: sounds like oneluv wants to see some of ur shops build pics. And u wanted to see some of his build pics. Oneluv posted up a bunch of pics. :thumbsup: Your shop has posted up only finished product whole car pics. :dunno: Me and all my buddies take lots of pics of the cars we build for proof of the work done to the cars and to look back on for fun. Maybe your shop doesnt take pics or you dont have a good camera  Honestly I wouldnt mind seeing some build pics too. Rear ends, setups, engines, front suspension. I cant tell if u make good lookin welds u know. All ive seen is a cutlass a caddy and a battery rack. 

Yall wanted to know what I see goin on well thats it.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 30 2007, 05:06 PM~9567057
> *from (the outside lookin in) :wave: sounds like oneluv wants to see some of ur shops build pics.  And u wanted to see some of his build pics.  Oneluv posted up a bunch of pics. :thumbsup:  Your shop has posted up only finished product whole car pics.  :dunno: Me and all my buddies take lots of pics of the cars we build for proof of the work done to the cars and to look back on for fun.  Maybe your shop doesnt take pics or you dont have a good camera   Honestly I wouldnt mind seeing some build pics too.  Rear ends, setups, engines, front suspension.  I cant tell if u make good lookin welds u know. All ive seen is a cutlass a caddy and a battery rack.
> 
> Yall wanted to know what I see goin on well thats it.
> *


See homie you be just be talkin trying to take up for somebody.. i told you once dont let them get you caught up in there hating...we dont have to fake it to make it homie. so go to the web page and click on service. and see for yourself. then when you get done so me some pics of a respectable lowrider that you built.. Because a lumina aint going to cut it..


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 30 2007, 10:58 PM~9568946
> *See homie you be just be talkin trying to take up for somebody.. i told you once dont let them get you caught up in there hating...we dont have to fake it to make it homie. so go to the web page and click on service. and see for yourself. then when you get done so me some pics of a respectable lowrider that you built.. Because a lumina aint going to cut it..
> *


 
Cool.....than lets see the build up pics..... Why is it that whenever any one asks to see pics you automatically say "thier hating"..
Every one who has posted a shop or solicted customers on this foum has posted pics of thier work. Up close suspension work.....pictures of trunks....etc...customers want to see what thier paying for. ON TOP of the fact you guys are claiming be doing the "most"........Lets see full chrome suspensions.....candy motors....fully wrapped frames.....and decent inches....I know there is another shop here in town that does and HAS done all that.
You claim to be doing the most...than lets see the most. Pretty simple.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 29 2007, 11:07 PM~9561474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN A COMEDIAN HOMEBOY...  YOU'LL BE BACK....YOU AINT GOT SHIT ELSE TO DO BUT LIE TO PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET... SMOKE WEED AND GET DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


Wow....you do know what they say about "glass houses"..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

id say the word for you guys is CLOWNZ! call it what you want, but everyone knows the real truth , yep thats all my car will do i guess i just dont know how to build cars, and should leave it up to you guys the "professionals" how much do you guys charge to custom coat you wheels like on the bumper bangin blue cutlass?

or do the disappering paint jobs like on the "WHODINI" 97 linc? :roflmao: :roflmao: so that blue cutlass is the only hopper BBH has EVER persoanlly built IN there shop, the other cars that do any resepctable inches you gotta pay extra b/c they have to ship the car to a prfessional to get built proper,lol yall call it hatin, i call it speaking the truth! see yall in spring


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider+Dec 29 2007, 10:19 PM~9561569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS EXACTLY what it is homie, im glad other can see it wasnt hate it was jsut wanting to see craftsman ship and or past rides besides the same few cars you post year after year


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 29 2007, 10:19 PM~9561570
> *SINGLE PUMP CHIPPER ....NO WEIGHT......BUILT BY BIG BOYS HYDRUALICS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 30 2007, 10:17 PM~9569128
> *Cool.....than lets see the build up pics..... Why is it that whenever any one asks to see pics you automatically say "thier hating"..
> Every one who has posted a shop or solicted customers on this foum has posted pics of thier work.  Up close suspension work.....pictures of trunks....etc...customers want to see what thier paying for. ON TOP of the fact you guys are claiming be doing the "most"........Lets see full chrome suspensions.....candy motors....fully wrapped frames.....and decent inches....I know there is another shop here in town that does and HAS done all that.
> You claim to be doing the most...than lets see the most. Pretty simple.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DONT HAVE A SHOP... *PERIOD*


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 30 2007, 09:17 PM~9569128
> *Cool.....than lets see the build up pics..... Why is it that whenever any one asks to see pics you automatically say "thier hating"..
> Every one who has posted a shop or solicted customers on this foum has posted pics of thier work.  Up close suspension work.....pictures of trunks....etc...customers want to see what thier paying for. ON TOP of the fact you guys are claiming be doing the "most"........Lets see full chrome suspensions.....candy motors....fully wrapped frames.....and decent inches....I know there is another shop here in town that does and HAS done all that.
> You claim to be doing the most...than lets see the most. Pretty simple.
> *


lets see something that you have did roma with all the above.......no i didnt think so


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

HOMIE THESE GUYS ARE A WASTE OF TIME..... THEY ARE NOT ON OUR LEVEL LIKE I SAID ONCE BEFORE..... BRAGING ABOUT SOMEONE ELSES SHOP. AND I THOUGHT ONELUV SAID HE WAS FINISH COMING ON THIS PAGE SAYING ANYTHING.... JUST CANT STAY AWAY HUH ONELUV? YOU GUYS ENVY US.... THATS THE DAM TRUTH.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 30 2007, 10:49 PM~9569491
> *id say the word for you guys is CLOWNZ! call it what you want, but everyone knows the real truth , yep thats all my car will do i guess i just dont know how to build cars, and should leave it up to you guys the "professionals" how much do you guys charge to custom coat you wheels like on the bumper bangin blue cutlass?
> 
> or do the disappering paint jobs like on the "WHODINI"  97 linc? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so that blue cutlass is the only hopper BBH has EVER persoanlly built IN there shop, the other cars that do any resepctable inches you gotta pay extra b/c they have to ship the car to a prfessional to get built proper,lol  yall call it hatin, i call it speaking the truth! see yall in spring
> *


RIGHT!!!!! SEE YOU IN SPRING....I CANT WAIT :biggrin: YOU BETTER HAVE YOUR SHIT RIGHT ONELUV.... BECAUSE IM CLOWNING YOU IF YOUR MISSING ANY THING OFF YOUR CAR.... THEM OLD AS PICTURES YOU BE SHOWING ON THE INTERNET AINT GONNA CUT IT DOGG.... I WISH I WAS OUT THERE WHEN YOU WAS ROLLING AROUND LAST SUMMER SMOKING UP THE STREETS WIT THAT BAD MOTOR IN YA LAC... SMOKE ROLL'N OUT THE TAIL PIPE LIKE WE WAS AT A SMOKERS CONVENTION:roflmao: :roflmao:.... DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT BRING'N YOUR SHIT OUT THIS SUMMER IF IT AINT RIGHT HOMEBOY... YOU BETTER DO LIKE I DID TAKE A YEAR OFF AND GET YO MONEY RIGHT... THEN COME OUT RIGHT... DONT HALF STEP THIS SUMMER TRUST ME YOUR FEELING WILL GET HURT FUCK'N WIT ME


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 30 2007, 09:17 PM~9569128
> *Cool.....than lets see the build up pics..... Why is it that whenever any one asks to see pics you automatically say "thier hating"..
> Every one who has posted a shop or solicted customers on this foum has posted pics of thier work.  Up close suspension work.....pictures of trunks....etc...customers want to see what thier paying for. ON TOP of the fact you guys are claiming be doing the "most"........Lets see full chrome suspensions.....candy motors....fully wrapped frames.....and decent inches....I know there is another shop here in town that does and HAS done all that.
> You claim to be doing the most...than lets see the most. Pretty simple.
> *





> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 30 2007, 09:49 PM~9569491
> *id say the word for you guys is CLOWNZ! call it what you want, but everyone knows the real truth , yep thats all my car will do i guess i just dont know how to build cars, and should leave it up to you guys the "professionals" how much do you guys charge to custom coat you wheels like on the bumper bangin blue cutlass?
> 
> or do the disappering paint jobs like on the "WHODINI"  97 linc? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so that blue cutlass is the only hopper BBH has EVER persoanlly built IN there shop, the other cars that do any resepctable inches you gotta pay extra b/c they have to ship the car to a prfessional to get built proper,lol  yall call it hatin, i call it speaking the truth! see yall in spring
> *





> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 30 2007, 09:54 PM~9569549
> *the only thing making nosie is the bumper brace rods that aint bolted up   not to mention my car weighs way more than your with basically ame setup but then again my shit aint a hopper either! and by the looks of it neither is yours!!
> id quit lowriding b4 i EVER join yall :0
> THATS EXACTLY what it is homie, im glad other can see it wasnt hate it was jsut wanting to see craftsman ship and or past rides besides the same few cars you post year after year
> *


*Put YOur MonEY where your mouth is and we will see in 08*


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 30 2007, 11:28 PM~9569893
> *Put YOur MonEY where your mouth is and we will see in 08
> *


*RIGHT!!!!!* AND NO WE DONT WANT TO HOP YOU FOR FUN OR A BLUNT.... GET YO MONEY RIGHT


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

matter of fact im going to put my license plates with there names on them let me show you how thier goin to look (BBH) that the real hot one then the other will have (one-luv) (ROMA) this way they know im calling them out all year


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

BUT ENOUGH SAID HOMIE... THIS IS A HYDRAULICS PAGE... SO STALL US OUT WIT ALL THE BULLSHIT. IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT YOU SEE ON THIS PAGE KEEP YOU COMMENTS TO YOURSELF...


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 30 2007, 10:20 PM~9569175
> *Wow....you do know what they say about "glass houses"..............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southomaha (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 31 2007, 12:23 AM~9569844
> *lets see something that you have did roma with all the above.......no i didnt think so
> *


 UH....I am not the one here claiming to be shop............YOU ARE
I am not the one claimig to be "doing the most".....LMAO.....YOU ARE
All I did was state the fact that there is another shop that has done dozens and dozens of cars that have done all of the above ...and its not you.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 12:21 AM~9569816
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DONT HAVE A SHOP... PERIOD
> *


 Well....I suppose I could go through the "Post your Rides"...section......steal a few pics of Cali cars for a primitive website....hit the local junkyard for a few pics of stock frames and claim to be one as well....  :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

lol this shits gettin deep in this bitch. and hey his last car might have been a lumina but his next ones gonna be one for the books homie. Wait till his shits done and we will post al the pics. And it aint no hopper is just a lay and play thats how we roll. And u guys know i have never hated on any of u but for real man some of us really want to see some good pics. Hey if u dont got any just say so. I mean fuck not everyone takes pics. Man at some point all the bs has to stop cuz sometimes all u guys sound like little school girls. Happy new years everyone Peace


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 30 2007, 11:39 PM~9570016
> *RIGHT!!!!! AND NO WE DONT WANT TO HOP YOU FOR FUN OR A BLUNT.... GET YO MONEY RIGHT
> *



i dont have no money, remeber all i do is smoke weed and get drunk :uh: 

good luck with your car/shop see yall in spring i hope

p.s. ur welcome for the page bumps


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 31 2007, 01:05 AM~9570738
> *Well....I suppose I could go through the "Post your Rides"...section......steal a few pics of Cali cars for a primitive website....hit the local junkyard for a few pics of stock frames and claim to be one as well....   :biggrin:
> *


KEEP ENVYING ME :biggrin: MAYBE ONE DAY YOU WILL GET WHAT I HAVE CARS,TRUCKS,HOUSES AND RESPECT IN THE STREETS WHERE EVER I GO.... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BUDDY HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 31 2007, 02:55 AM~9571274
> *lol this shits gettin deep in this bitch. and hey his last car might have been a lumina but his next ones gonna be one for the books homie. Wait till his shits done and we will post al the pics. And it aint no hopper is just a lay and play thats how we roll. And u guys know i have never hated on any of u but for real man some of us really want to see some good pics. Hey if u dont got any just say so. I mean fuck not everyone takes pics. Man at some point all the bs has to stop cuz sometimes all u guys sound like little school girls. Happy new years everyone Peace
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 31 2007, 08:21 AM~9571751
> *i dont have no money, remeber all i do is smoke weed and get drunk :uh:
> 
> good luck with your car/shop see yall in spring i hope
> ...


WHEN YOU CAN AFFORD IT.... HAPPY NEW YEARS... CANT WAIT TO SEE YA


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I am just curious what happens if someone were to actually bring you guys a car?..... You've never had a customer...even all the hopping pics on your site are of cars built and bought from Street Life. HAlF the other pics are of cars from here on Layitlow that you have never seen.
Didnt one very well known shop from KC already tell you guys to take thier work off of your site?...
And I repeat........let see pics of your work...your advsertising here looking for people to give or send you money for hydraulic work on thier vehicles... if you cant produce the results they seek then this is a scam.
IF not.....prove it.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 10:12 AM~9571864
> *KEEP ENVYING ME :biggrin: MAYBE ONE DAY YOU WILL GET WHAT I HAVE CARS,TRUCKS,HOUSES AND RESPECT IN THE STREETS WHERE EVER I GO.... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BUDDY HAPPY NEW YEARS
> *


 Bro....your a joke....and a liar....nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 01:48 AM~9570091
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: big boys hydrauilks
keep UP the good work! f... da hatas'as


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 23 2007, 12:15 AM~9511350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CBR pushing DA HOTTEST CAR ON THE STREETS!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 22 2007, 11:42 PM~9511175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 OF THE HOTTEST SP CUTLASS ON THE STREET!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 22 2007, 11:42 PM~9511180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO CAR IS THIS 4.... HOMIE? SOMETHING NEW 4 08?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 11:31 AM~9572626
> *WHO CAR IS THIS 4.... HOMIE? SOMETHING NEW 4 08?
> *


A CUSTOMERS CAR HOMIE.... ITS COMING OUT IN 08


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 31 2007, 10:13 AM~9572148
> *Bro....your a joke....and a liar....nothing else needs to be said.
> *


ABOUT WHAT HAVING A LOWRIDER NEW TRUCK A NEW HOUSE AND RESPECT IN DA STREETS.... LIKE I SAID HOMEBOY YOU ENVY ME....KEEP DREAMMING ROMA...  A I LIKE THE WAY YOU PUT THAT CADI GRILL ON YOUR CHEVY WITH OUT A NEW PAINT


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 01:58 PM~9572815
> *A CUSTOMERS CAR HOMIE.... ITS COMING OUT IN 08
> 
> 
> ...


A FRESH CUT CAR BY.....BIG BOYS HYDRAULIK! DOING DA MOST IN 08!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

BUILD SOMETHING NICE & CLEAN....NO RUST... NO FACTORY PAINT...NO DENTS ... GET SUM FUCK'N CHROME JACK!!! BY LIG W/ CBR....


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP OG SWITCHMAN.... HOMIE I DONE TALKING TO THESE DUDES... THIS IS A WASTE OF MY TIME EVERYBODY KNOWS WHOS DOING WHAT AROUND HERE THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING DOGG.... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ #1


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 12:04 PM~9572859
> *BUILD SOMETHING NICE & CLEAN....NO RUST... NO FACTORY PAINT...NO DENTS ... GET SUM FUCK'N CHROME JACK!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 01:01 PM~9572837
> *ABOUT WHAT HAVING A LOWRIDER  NEW TRUCK A NEW HOUSE AND RESPECT IN DA STREETS.... LIKE I SAID HOMEBOY YOU ENVY ME....KEEP YOUR HEAD UP ROMA...
> *


 Yeah bro...I envy you.......I just love how you have to resort to those "Buy here pay here" lots for your....."new" vehicles. 
Wouldnt you be better off renting a car than losing them after a year of making payments Mr.Wolfson?
A new house?.......man......so you CHOSE to reside in the highest crime riden slum in the city?
Great.....all fine and dandy.....I envy you......

NOWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwww...post pics of your shop's...NOT STREETLIFES work.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 02:05 PM~9572869
> *WHAT UP OG SWITCHMAN.... HOMIE I DONE TALKING TO THESE DUDES... THIS IS A WASTE OF MY TIME EVERYBODY KNOWS WHOS DOING WHAT AROUND HERE THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING DOGG.... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ #1
> *


AS U SAY...... REAL TALK!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 01:02 PM~9572847
> *A FRESH CUT CAR BY.....BIG BOYS HYDRAULIK! DOING DA MOST IN 08!*


 Mannn...you dont say that same shit when talking to "others" now do you... :uh:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 01:05 PM~9572869
> *WHAT UP OG SWITCHMAN.... HOMIE I DONE TALKING TO THESE DUDES... THIS IS A WASTE OF MY TIME EVERYBODY KNOWS WHOS DOING WHAT AROUND HERE THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING DOGG.... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ #1
> *


 Yes it is.......everythings a con and scam with you....lay off the pudding homie an lets see the finished product.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 31 2007, 02:09 PM~9572899
> *Mannn...you dont say that same shit when talking to "others" now do you... :uh:
> *


MOST OF THE TIME..... WHEN I C ROMA. I DONT EVEN TALK ABOUT LO-LOS.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 12:08 PM~9572893
> *AS U SAY...... REAL TALK!
> *


RIGHT THESE DUDES ARE JOKES TO ME OUT HERE... LIVING WITH YA MOMA AINT GONNA CUT IT... BE A GROWN MAN AND DO GROWN MEN SHIT.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 02:14 PM~9572951
> *MOST OF THE TIME..... WHEN I C ROMA. I DONT EVEN TALK ABOUT LO-LOS.
> *


ITS CBR 4 LIFE HOMIE! NOTHING ELSE MATTER!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

SWITCHMAN I WAS LOOKING AT THESE TRAILERS THEY HAVE OUT HERE IN MISSOURI DOGG.... THEY WANT LIKE $2,499 BRAND NEW... I THINK THATS A COOL DEAL HOMIE WHAT YOU THINK ?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 02:19 PM~9572996
> *SWITCHMAN I WAS LOOKING AT THESE TRAILERS THE HAVE OUT HERE IN MISSOURI DOGG THE WANT LIKE $2,499 BRAND NEW... I THINK THATS A COOL DEAL HOMIE WHAT YOU THINK ?
> *


IF IT LONGER THAN 18FT.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 02:21 PM~9573011
> *IF IT LONGER THAN 18FT.
> *


THE LONGER THE BETTER HOMIE, AND A DOVE TAIL IS THE BEST!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 12:21 PM~9573011
> *IF IT LONGER THAN 18FT.
> *


THEY LIKE 24 FEET


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 02:23 PM~9573023
> *THE LONGER THE BETTER HOMIE, AND A DOVE TAIL IS THE BEST!
> *


MAKE SURE IT HAS E-BRAKES TOO!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 02:24 PM~9573028
> *THEY LIKE 24 FEET
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOLD


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 12:26 PM~9573042
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SOLD
> *


YEAH MY UNCLE BOUGHT ONE FROM THE DUDES LAST YEAR.... ITS REAL NICE. I GOTS TO HAVE IT TO PULL MY SHIT OUT OF TOWN TO THESES SHOWS YOU KNOW... DOING GROWN MAN SHIT


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 31 2007, 12:25 PM~9573037
> *MAKE SURE IT HAS E-BRAKES TOO!
> *


OH YEAH MY NEW TRUCK CAME FULLY EQUIP WITH THE TOW PACKAGE EVEN THE HAND BRAKE HOMIE


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 02:29 PM~9573061
> *YEAH MY UNCLE BOUGHT ONE FROM THE DUDES LAST YEAR.... ITS REAL NICE. I GOTS TO HAVE IT TO PULL MY SHIT OUT OF TOWN TO THESES SHOWS YOU KNOW... DOING GROWN MAN SHIT
> *


DAMM..... NEW TRUCK, TRAILER, AND A CLEAN ASS LINCOLN BUILD BY BIG BOYS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MANNNNNNNNNN I GOT 2 STEP MY GAME UP 4 08! PRESIDENTAL STYLE!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 12:19 PM~9572996
> *SWITCHMAN I WAS LOOKING AT THESE TRAILERS THEY HAVE OUT HERE IN MISSOURI DOGG.... THEY WANT LIKE $2,499 BRAND NEW... I THINK THATS A COOL DEAL HOMIE WHAT YOU THINK ?
> *



if you are such a good welder you'd should be able to build a trailor for ALOT cheaper that that price..


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 12:05 PM~9572869
> *WHAT UP OG SWITCHMAN.... HOMIE I DONE TALKING TO THESE DUDES... THIS IS A WASTE OF MY TIME EVERYBODY KNOWS WHOS DOING WHAT AROUND HERE THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING DOGG.... COLD BLOODED RIDAZ #1
> *



suprisingly i couldnt agree with you more on this statement!


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

friendly advice clean up your work before you post it,it will help you out for sure


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 30 2007, 10:58 PM~9568946
> *See homie you be just be talkin trying to take up for somebody.. i told you once dont let them get you caught up in there hating...we dont have to fake it to make it homie. so go to the web page and click on service. and see for yourself. then when you get done so me some pics of a respectable lowrider that you built.. Because a lumina aint going to cut it..
> *


 :roflmao: damn aint takin up for nobody and im sorry if it looks that way. These guys had a valid point wantin to see some work so i clarified it for yall. To me the only difference betwee roma and oneluv and bigboy attack dogs is that them two are respectful to me, and now ur gonna start disrespecting. I dont know man, i didnt say ive built lowrders, plural, i do 10 times more work on other peoples cars than my own. You really dont know a thing about me right, puttin hydros on a car is peep in a loud room of what i do. You wanna dog my lumina?? right everyone got have a g body or classic, riiight lol try to put dros on a lumina lol see what happens lol I played the cards i was dealt. Were not all ballers. Make fun of it dude but ur in the 5% that hated that thing  fact is i aint hatin on ur shop, if someone comes to me wantin their frame wrapped or whatnot and I sure as hell dont want to spend all my valuable time doin it, ima send them to omaha to the only shop i know doin that stuff. I got no opinion on ur price or work cuz ive heard nothing about either. :angry: Damn... tryin to get u business... then u got to start in on the lumina :angry:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 31 2007, 03:55 PM~9574585
> *:roflmao:  damn aint takin up for nobody and im sorry if it looks that way.  These guys had a valid point wantin to see some work so i clarified it for yall.  To me the only difference betwee roma and oneluv and bigboy attack dogs is that them two are respectful to me, and now ur gonna start disrespecting.  I dont know man, i didnt say ive built lowrders, plural, i do 10 times more work on other peoples cars than my own.  You really dont know a thing about me right, puttin hydros on a car is peep in a loud room of what i do.  You wanna dog my lumina??  right everyone got have a g body or classic, riiight  lol try to put dros on a lumina lol  see what happens lol  I played the cards i was dealt.  Were not all ballers. Make fun of it dude but ur in the 5% that hated that thing   fact is i aint hatin on ur shop, if someone comes to me wantin their frame wrapped or whatnot and I sure as hell dont want to spend all my valuable time doin it,  ima send them to omaha to the only shop i know doin that stuff.  I got no opinion on ur price or work cuz ive heard nothing about either.  :angry:  Damn... tryin to get u business... then u got to start in on the lumina :angry:
> *


o well guess we will have to help them people out in a diffrent way. By sending them to ME!!! or just send them to the ally shop over there by 70th  and damn scott when we gonna get in some work????


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 31 2007, 05:23 PM~9575239
> *o well guess we will have to help them people out in a diffrent way. By sending them to ME!!! or just send them to the ally shop over there by 70th   and damn scott when we gonna get in some work????
> *


 :0 :0 SHITIN ON EM LOL :barf:

C'MON NOW HOMIE :0 :0 ...WE DONT GOT BRING THA HOMIES UP!! WE ALREADY KNO THAT NOBODY OR SHOP IS FUCKIN WIT THEM IN NEBRASKA... :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Dec 31 2007, 05:30 PM~9575302
> *:0  :0  SHITIN ON EM LOL  :barf:
> 
> C'MON NOW HOMIE  :0  :0  ...WE DONT GOT BRING THA HOMIES UP!!  WE ALREADY KNO THAT NOBODY OR SHOP IS FUCKIN WIT THEM IN NEBRASKA... :biggrin:
> *


lol thats how u dooz it


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*anybody looking for good work Holla at Big Boy's hydraulic's
We doing it real big in 08*


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 31 2007, 01:01 PM~9572837
> *ABOUT WHAT HAVING A LOWRIDER  NEW TRUCK A NEW HOUSE AND RESPECT IN DA STREETS.... LIKE I SAID HOMEBOY YOU ENVY ME....KEEP DREAMMING ROMA...  A I LIKE THE WAY YOU PUT THAT CADI GRILL ON YOUR CHEVY WITH OUT A NEW PAINT
> *


 Anyway....last post here....this is boring me now..and my point was proven a while ago.
IF you can read....and big IF I know.... than you would have read that I had the grill sitting on the bumper and wouldnt think of putting it on right now.
On top of I can gaurantee you my chevy wont be in the "paint shop" for a year and a half anyway...... :uh: :0 
ALso.....thats not a "caddy grill" Mr.Shop owner.....that grill is made specifically by E and G for the mid 80s box Chevys.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 31 2007, 08:58 PM~9577421
> *Anyway....last post here....this is boring me now..and my point was proven a while ago.
> IF you can read....and big IF I know.... than you would have read that I had the grill sitting on the bumper and wouldnt think of putting it on right now.
> On top of I can gaurantee you my chevy wont be in the "paint shop" for a year and a half anyway...... :uh:   :0
> ...


*GET THE FUCK OFF OUR BUSINESS PAGE **** WITH YALL HAND ME DOWN CARS BITCHES ROMA AND HIS BENTLEY GRILL ON A $2 CHEVY AND ONELUV WITH HIS SADOLDLAC LOOKS LIKE HE KIDNAPPED CHEACH AND CHONG AND PUT THEM UNDER THE HOOD ITS CONSEQUENCES BEHIND A MOTHER FUCKAS MONEY SO LET US DO WHAT WE DO AND QUIT HATING ON WHATS REAL BITCHES!!!!!!!*


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 31 2007, 11:59 PM~9578034
> *GET THE FUCK OFF OUR BUSINESS PAGE **** WITH YALL HAND ME DOWN CARS BITCHES ROMA AND HIS BENTLEY GRILL ON A $2 CHEVY AND ONELUV WITH HIS SADOLDLAC LOOKS LIKE HE KIDNAPPED CHEACH AND CHONG AND PUT THEM UNDER THE HOOD ITS CONSEQUENCES BEHIND A MOTHER FUCKAS MONEY SO LET US DO WHAT WE DO AND QUIT HATING ON WHATS REAL BITCHES!!!!!!!
> *


lol


----------



## southomaha (Aug 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 1 2008, 12:09 AM~9578088
> *lol
> *


X2 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

> Anyway....last post here....this is boring me now..and my point was proven a while ago.
> 
> 
> x2....
> ...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

A CLEAN CADDY CUT BY BIG BOY'S HYDRAULIKS.....................








CLEANEST ASS LINCOLN CUT BY B B H ................








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

BYE BYE SUCK ASSES :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jan 2 2008, 05:15 PM~9590119
> *BYE BYE SUCK ASSES :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

White undercarriage is tacky. :uh:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 2 2008, 08:13 PM~9591848
> *White undercarriage is tacky. :uh:
> *


who has a white undercarriage? :dunno:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

We got them New videos leave me a PM for any imfo


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

BBH PUT'N IN WORK... COME BY THE SHOP IF YOU LIVE IN DA TOWN... CHECK OUT OUR SHOP AND WORK FIRST HAND....BIG BOYS HYDRUALICS... WE KEEP LOW RIDAZ IN THE STREETS.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 2 2008, 10:30 PM~9592733
> *who has a white undercarriage? :dunno:
> *


WHITE>>> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 3 2008, 10:10 PM~9601155
> *We got them New videos leave me a PM for any imfo
> 
> 
> ...


THE NEWEST LOW RIDER VIDEO IN THE MIDWEST.....GET YOUR COPY TODAY HOMIES....THIS ONE IS ON FIRE.... PRODUCED BY THE HOMIE POOK.... GOOD FOOTAGE FROM ALL OVER THE MIDWEST...WESTCOAST...DOWN SOUTH..


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 4 2008, 12:22 AM~9602827
> *THE NEWEST LOW RIDER VIDEO IN THE MIDWEST.....GET YOUR COPY TODAY HOMIES....THIS ONE IS ON FIRE.... PRODUCED BY THE HOMIE POOK.... GOOD  FOOTAGE FROM ALL OVER THE MIDWEST...WESTCOAST...DOWN SOUTH..
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THA VIDEO, AND IS IT OF LOCAL CARS OR IS IT A VIDEO MADE PROFESSIONALLY??


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Jan 4 2008, 11:00 PM~9610664
> *HOW MUCH FOR THA VIDEO, AND IS IT OF LOCAL CARS OR IS IT A VIDEO MADE PROFESSIONALLY??
> *


ITS PROFESSIONALLY MADE HOMIE... WIT LOCAL CARS ALL OVER THE MIDWEST REAL CLEAR WITH SOME GOOD MIDWEST AND WESTCOAST FOOTAGE...THE VIDEO IS $20.00 ITS A GUARANTEE MUST SEE... VOL 2 SHOULD BE OUT REAL SOON....PM. CUTLASS RIDER HE CAN GET YOU A COPY HOMIE


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

BIG BOY'S HYDRAULIC


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey iv seen that pink car on the vid a time or two :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 7 2008, 07:44 PM~9634124
> *hey iv seen that pink car on the vid a time or two :biggrin:
> *


right!!!! i said the same thing :biggrin: you need to see this video you might know who car this is :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES....


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 7 2008, 11:10 PM~9636774
> *WHAT UP HOMIES....
> *


what up lig


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 9 2008, 06:58 PM~9651759
> *what up lig
> *


GET'N READY FOR THIS SUMMER... ITS GONNA BE A LONG ONE DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

sooo,,,did you have any more pics of your work or no?????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 10 2008, 03:54 PM~9660482
> *sooo,,,did you have any more pics of your work or no?????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what are you looking for homie


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP............ *BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS*.... :biggrin: DOIN DA MOST IN OMAHA NEBRASKA


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 13 2008, 11:03 AM~9681863
> *WHAT UP............ BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS.... :biggrin: DOIN DA MOST IN  OMAHA NEBRASKA
> *


right


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 10 2008, 03:54 PM~9660482
> *sooo,,,did you have any more pics of your work or no?????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


heres a pic for you


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

whats up everybody


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 15 2008, 01:05 AM~9698166
> *heres a pic for you
> 
> 
> ...


STOP IT HOMIE
:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 17 2008, 09:53 PM~9723640
> *STOP IT HOMIE
> :biggrin:
> *


Alright.... just alittle something for those who think we dont do work and want to see pics


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 30 2007, 08:58 PM~9568946
> *See homie you be just be talkin trying to take up for somebody.. i told you once dont let them get you caught up in there hating...we dont have to fake it to make it homie. so go to the web page and click on service. and see for yourself. then when you get done so me some pics of a respectable lowrider that you built.. Because a lumina aint going to cut it..
> *


dam homie i seen some of ur pics u got some good stuff butu also got alot of shitty stuff . it takes 2 of u guys to take off a frame homie i do that shit my self homie some of those a arms :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: i seen on their looked like shit homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 19 2008, 02:38 PM~9734247
> *dam homie i seen some of ur pics u got some good stuff butu also got alot of shitty stuff . it takes 2 of u guys to take off a frame homie i do that shit my self homie  some of those a arms :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: i seen on their looked like shit homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS NEWBIE


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 19 2008, 01:38 PM~9734247
> *dam homie i seen some of ur pics u got some good stuff butu also got alot of shitty stuff . it takes 2 of u guys to take off a frame homie i do that shit my self homie  some of those a arms :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: i seen on their looked like shit homie
> *


and if you look close m*****f*** was in the junk yard with it two winter ago so nice try.... Will see you at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 22 2007, 10:49 PM~9511211
> *
> 
> 
> ...



same car ?





















seen you guys hop it KC at hoptoberfest....good to see Nebraska holding it down...who cares if you dont got the cleanest shit out there you all still making it happen out there...the midwest needs all the help it can get :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 11:29 PM~9786342
> *same car ?
> 
> 
> ...


YEP SAME CAR ....THANKS HOMIE WE APPRECIATE IT....WILL BE BACK THIS SUMMER MUCH HARDER AND CLEANER....HOPE TO MEET YOU THIS SUMMER AT ONE OF THE SHOWS DOGG.  THATS A CLEAN ASS LAC YOU GOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 29 2007, 09:16 PM~9561546
> *right!!!!!!!!!!!!! you dont hear nothing but a-arm on a throw a way car without the frame being touched so what that tell you about your work homie
> 
> *



is there another link to see this car hopping??.........i clicked on it but it didnt work  

and whats in the trunk?.any pics of it?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 26 2008, 12:35 AM~9786422
> *YEP SAME CAR ....THANKS HOMIE WE APPRECIATE IT....WILL BE BACK THIS SUMMER MUCH HARDER AND CLEANER....HOPE TO MEET YOU THIS SUMMER AT ONE OF THE SHOWS DOGG.  THATS A CLEAN ASS LAC YOU GOT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man... im attempting to get any lowriders i can to come down here to branson this august for a show/cruise...its been a hot rod/mix show for 9 years now but slowly ive been adding the low rider mix to it and stealing the show during the cruise where they shut down half the strip and anywhere from 50-100,000 people are along the strip screaming and yelling lol....need some hoppers so show them whats up lol...

ive got about 20 people from the kc show talking about coming down...id like to get as many as possible....there wont be a HOP at the show...but if i can get enough people to come we might be able to get a spot to bring a HOP to...show these people down here what its all about :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 20 2008, 11:35 AM~9739193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS NEWBIE
> *


NEWBIE 
:twak: :nono: HOMIE IV BEEN DOING THIS SHIT SINCE I WAS 16 BITCH COME TO LA AND WELL SHOW U HOW REAL SINGLE PUMPS DUE IT HOMIE I BUILD MY OWN AND I SWING MY OWN SO WHEN EVER U WANT TO NOSE UP HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD WE GOT SINGLES & DOUBLES STREET & RADICALS WE DONT PUSH IN TO SHOWS WE DRIVE HOMIE


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 26 2008, 09:19 PM~9792237
> *thanks man... im attempting to get any lowriders i can to come down here to branson this august for a show/cruise...its been a hot rod/mix show for 9 years now but slowly ive been adding the low rider mix to it and stealing the show during the cruise where they shut down half the strip and anywhere from 50-100,000 people are along the strip screaming and yelling lol....need some hoppers so show them whats up lol...
> 
> ive got about 20 people from the kc show talking about coming down...id like to get as many as possible....there wont be a HOP at the show...but if i can get enough people to come we might be able to get a spot to bring a HOP to...show these people down here what its all about :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS COOL HOMIE COUNT THE COLD BLOODED RIDAZ IN.... BJ JUST LEFT MY HOUSE TELLING ME THE BUSINESS.... WE THERE FOR THE SUPPORT FO SHO NO DOUBT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 27 2008, 01:27 PM~9795495
> *SOUNDS COOL HOMIE COUNT THE COLD BLOODED RIDAZ IN.... BJ JUST LEFT MY HOUSE  TELLING ME THE BUSINESS.... WE THERE FOR THE SUPPORT FO SHO NO DOUBT
> *



nice to here..as soon as i get the rest of the information on it ill make a thread for it and post up a link in here


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

does this mean no vid on this car??


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 27 2008, 12:27 PM~9795495
> *SOUNDS COOL HOMIE COUNT THE COLD BLOODED RIDAZ IN.... BJ JUST LEFT MY HOUSE  TELLING ME THE BUSINESS.... WE THERE FOR THE SUPPORT FO SHO NO DOUBT
> *


2008 gonna be fun and full of shows, picnics, and cruisin. everyone together, supportin each other and travelin together.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 27 2008, 05:37 PM~9797631
> *2008 gonna be fun and full of shows, picnics, and cruisin. everyone together, supportin each other and travelin together.
> *


Right!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2008, 04:58 PM~9797344
> *does this mean no vid on this car??
> 
> 
> ...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=IXBiyb2lq7U
this might help you homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 10:29 PM~9786342
> *same car ?
> 
> 
> ...



















same car


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 27 2008, 08:54 PM~9799193
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=IXBiyb2lq7U
> this might help you homie
> *


dam homie sorry we cant hop ur car wont even ake it over a corona bottle never mind ill save the juice for some real comp :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 27 2008, 10:38 PM~9800045
> *dam homie sorry we cant hop ur car wont even ake it over a corona bottle never mind ill save the juice for some real comp :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ummmmm........yeah...that didnt look too good........

im not talking shit......just keepin it real..........anybody know whats in the trunk???


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2008, 10:53 PM~9800161
> *ummmmm........yeah...that didnt look too good........
> 
> im not talking shit......just keepin it real..........anybody know whats in the trunk???
> *


tell me about it homie i think it is a single . i know ur car can take him out easly i seen ur shit in action
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 27 2008, 11:16 PM~9800336
> *tell me about it  homie i think it is a single .  i know ur car can take him out easly i seen ur shit in action
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2008, 10:53 PM~9800161
> *ummmmm........yeah...that didnt look too good........
> 
> im not talking shit......just keepin it real..........anybody know whats in the trunk???
> *


damn homie dont that all she do but here you go








now you pull up a basic setup and get with it if not get off my page suckio


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 27 2008, 10:38 PM~9800045
> *dam homie sorry we cant hop ur car wont even ake it over a corona bottle never mind ill save the juice for some real comp :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


show me your car you talk alot on here show what it is or what it do


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 27 2008, 10:38 PM~9800045
> *dam homie sorry we cant hop ur car wont even ake it over a corona bottle never mind ill save the juice for some real comp :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


show something or beat it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 27 2008, 11:25 PM~9800419
> *damn homie dont that all she do but here you go
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u obviously dont know who the fuck I am.............i wasnt even talking shit..........

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

besides homie....u trying to say thats a basic set up with all them batts running across the back??.............looks like its built like a street hopper to me...........look at my avatar...........thats pretty damn basic.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

quite frankly i would have been ashamed to have posted that video up myself. i was hittin those inches on 3 optima batteries and old fener stone pumps in a 73 monte carlo


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 27 2008, 03:02 PM~9796393
> *nice to here..as soon as i get the rest of the information on it ill make a thread for it and post up a link in here
> *


THATS WHATS UP... YOU SHOULD HOLLER AT THE GUYS ON THE NEBRASKA RIDAZ PAGE MAYBE THEY WILL BRING THERE CARS OUT OF TOWN AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT ALSO.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 28 2008, 12:02 AM~9800654
> *besides homie....u trying to say thats a basic set up with all them batts running across the back??.............looks like its built like a street hopper to me...........look at my avatar...........thats pretty damn basic.......
> 
> 
> ...


that nice homie.. but you got the same amount of batts that i have so what is your point do you want some.. you see the two pumps and eight batt. if you dont like it then dont speak on it


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2008, 04:16 AM~9801202
> *quite frankly i would have been ashamed to have posted that video up myself.  i was hittin those inches on 3 optima batteries and old fener stone pumps in a 73 monte carlo
> *


never ashamed homie... i do what i do trust me homie thats not all she will do i alway step my game up trust and understand if you dont i dont know what to tell you. if you dont like it then dont speak on it


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2008, 04:16 AM~9801202
> *quite frankly i would have been ashamed to have posted that video up myself.  i was hittin those inches on 3 optima batteries and old fener stone pumps in a 73 monte carlo
> *


never ashamed homie... i do what i do trust me homie thats not all she will do i alway step my game up trust and understand if you dont i dont know what to tell you. if you dont like it then dont speak on it


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

who said homeboy has to know or care who anyone is? but with that many batts i hope you plan on spending a few more bucks and gettin your pump setup to will take advantage of a trunk lined with 10 batts.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2008, 07:08 PM~9806676
> *who said homeboy has to know or care who anyone is? but with that many batts i hope you plan on spending a few more bucks and gettin your pump setup to will take advantage of a trunk lined with 10 batts.
> *


a homie i got a cutty thats coming real nice everybody that hates all they got to do is watch the lowrider mag.. this is not a fad for me.. this is my life


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2008, 11:41 PM~9800519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u obviously dont know who the fuck I am.............i wasnt even talking shit..........
> ...


if you want me to know who you are then state yourself dont hide behide a screen and if i dont know you i really dont give fuck if i do


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 28 2008, 06:44 PM~9806466
> *that nice homie.. but you got the same amount of batts that i have so what is your point do you want some.. you see the two pumps and eight batt. if you dont like it then dont speak on it
> *


oh yeah.....i can tell u lift a lot of cars........ :uh: ...tell me....how many g bodies have u lifted that can fit 4 batts on each side??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


better count again.......................and i just wanted to see a vid of it working...u getting all butt hurt and shit homie.............but i gives a fuck.....u ever bring that shit to L.A. i'll hop u......and i dont run 14's.....13's for me.155/80/13..no weight 100% street car, clean, custom paint, chrome and gold undercarriage, bumper kit........shit...dont get me started homeboy!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just break him off a few videos MUFASA, I know you have plenty to back it up with. :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2008, 09:11 PM~9808046
> *Just break him off a few videos MUFASA, I know you have plenty to back it up with.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

this is getting good :nicoderm:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

No, it won't get good until MUFASA posts some video of his shit on the bumper. Then it will get good. Thats when all the excuses will start coming. :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2008, 10:24 PM~9808249
> *No, it won't get good until MUFASA posts some video of his shit on the bumper. Then it will get good. Thats when all the excuses will start coming.  :biggrin:
> *


Right Right :biggrin: 
post the vids, Mufasa


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

YOU GUYS ARE BAD, HOMIES...............I JUST GOT ON THE TOPIC AND SEEN THE CLIP OF THE CADDY CHIPPIN...SO I WANTED TO SEE IF THE CUTTY WORKED, SO I ASKED FOR THE LINK TO IT HOPPING..........AND NOW HOMIE WANNA TALK SHIT.............I DONT NEED TO POST ANYTHING FOR THEM.......... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

14th post has video link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=264345&st=560#

Well I'll just post a link for you. Since your too modest.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i havent ever seen a g body fit 4 batteries in each corner, i dont know what kind of car building experience this guy has but incase you couldnt see the pic realy good heres a better pic for ya. and to the big homie MUFASA, sorry homie for takin that sweet looking trunk and fuckin it up a bit on my MS PAINT. 6 BATTERIES not 8


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

do what u do homie but that car was chippin and its the truth and not hate


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

damn KINGFISH :angry: ........LOL....JUST MESSIN WITH U HOMIE... :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxQJMiLj-o 

AT ABOUT THE 3:15 MARK............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha its all good


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2008, 09:48 PM~9808675
> *
> *


YOU'RE BAD HOMIE...................LOL.............


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 28 2008, 08:52 PM~9807773
> *oh yeah.....i can tell u lift a lot of cars........ :uh: ...tell me....how many g bodies have u lifted that can fit 4 batts on each side??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> better count again.......................and i just wanted to see a vid of it working...u getting all butt hurt and shit homie.............but i gives a fuck.....u ever bring that shit to L.A. i'll hop u......and i dont run 14's.....13's for me.155/80/13..no weight 100% street car, clean, custom paint, chrome and gold undercarriage, bumper kit........shit...dont get me started homeboy!!
> *


ill be in LA dont trip sometime soon i will let you know when and im not butt hurt at all i thought you wanted to talk shit if not then cool trust ill have everything together in a min. and about my car dont trip she will be on 13's doing the dam thang


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2008, 09:24 PM~9808249
> *No, it won't get good until MUFASA posts some video of his shit on the bumper. Then it will get good. Thats when all the excuses will start coming.  :biggrin:
> *


never that homie it is what it is i ll hop anybody win or lose im in for the fun aint no time excuses if your shit aint working then its not im not going to cry about it i still got a win in NEB for a half ass put together car it was for 2007.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2008, 09:24 PM~9808249
> *No, it won't get good until MUFASA posts some video of his shit on the bumper. Then it will get good. Thats when all the excuses will start coming.  :biggrin:
> *


never that homie it is what it is i ll hop anybody win or lose im in for the fun aint no time excuses if your shit aint working then its not im not going to cry about it i still got a win in NEB for a half ass put together car it was for 2007.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2008, 10:51 PM~9809463
> *do what u do homie but that car was chippin and its the truth and not hate
> *


it was chippin but dont think i dont have a hitter


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 27 2008, 11:38 PM~9800495
> *show something or beat it
> *


theirs no point in showing u shit homie get ur car working first dog im pretty shure it gets up homie  when im done with the car im building ill put up pics homie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 27 2008, 11:38 PM~9800495
> *show something or beat it
> *


theirs no point in showing u shit homie get ur car working first dog im pretty shure it gets up homie  when im done with the car im building ill put up pics homie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 28 2008, 11:26 PM~9809803
> *ill be in LA dont trip sometime soon i will let you know when and im not butt hurt at all i thought you wanted to talk shit if not then cool trust ill have everything together in a min. and about my car dont trip she will be on 13's doing the dam thang
> *


when ur in LA give the word homie and will nose up homie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 28 2008, 11:46 PM~9809970
> *never that homie it is what it is i ll hop anybody win or lose im in for the fun aint no time excuses if your shit aint working then its not im not going to cry about it  i still got a win in NEB for a half ass put together car it was for 2007.
> *


thats cool homie keep on doing what u doing homeboy


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 29 2008, 01:46 AM~9809970
> *never that homie it is what it is i ll hop anybody win or lose im in for the fun aint no time excuses if your shit aint working then its not im not going to cry about it  i still got a win in NEB for a half ass put together car it was for 2007.
> *


 Against a daily lay and play driver with dead batteries and a 13 yr old on the switches..... :biggrin:.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jan 29 2008, 10:44 AM~9812317
> *Against a daily lay and play driver with dead batteries and a 13 yr old on the switches..... :biggrin:.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 29 2008, 11:40 AM~9812776
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up first class custom


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 29 2008, 12:11 AM~9810151
> *theirs no point in showing u shit homie get ur car working first dog im pretty shure it gets up homie   when im done with the car im building ill put up pics homie
> *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 29 2008, 07:09 PM~9816733
> *
> *


  
:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider+Jan 29 2008, 01:26 AM~9809803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal man. I only posted what I did because I've always seen MUFASA posting honest shit. He's one of the few people that give a little info to those looking to do big things.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 29 2008, 08:39 PM~9817539
> *Good deal man. I only posted what I did because I've always seen MUFASA posting honest shit. He's one of the few people that give a little info to those looking to do big things.
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 29 2008, 07:08 PM~9816719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so whats up homie........can we see a vid of the cutty working??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 10:51 PM~9828195
> *so whats up homie........can we see a vid of the cutty working??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


no.... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 10:52 PM~9828204
> *no.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP WIT YA C.R..... YOU PUT'N IN SOME WORK TONIGHT HOMIE?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 30 2008, 10:55 PM~9828221
> *WHAT UP WIT YA C.R..... YOU PUT'N IN SOME WORK TONIGHT HOMIE?
> *


and you know this man .....you see mufasa putting the press on me i got to be right when she come back out :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP MUFASA..... WATCHED A COUPLE OF YOUR VIDS HOMIE YOUR RIDE LOOKS AND HITS GOOD


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 10:57 PM~9828238
> *and you know this man .....you see mufasa putting the press on me i got to be right when she come back out :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its all good....just fuckin wit ya homie........... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 30 2008, 10:58 PM~9828244
> *WHAT UP MUFASA..... WATCHED A COUPLE OF YOUR VIDS HOMIE YOUR RIDE LOOKS AND HITS GOOD
> *


THANX HOMIE.....I APPRECIATE THAT.......


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 11:57 PM~9828238
> *and you know this man .....you see mufasa putting the press on me i got to be right when she come back out :biggrin:
> *


YEP.... :biggrin: THATS WHAT MAKES YOU WORK HARDER HOMIE MOTIVATION


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 10:58 PM~9828245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> its all good....just fuckin wit ya homie........... :biggrin:
> *


i dont think you can get lower than this


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 30 2008, 11:00 PM~9828272
> *YEP....  :biggrin:  THATS WHAT MAKES YOU WORK HARDER HOMIE MOTIVATION
> *


IF THATS THE CASE , I SHOULD POST UP VIDS TO GET HOMIE MOTIVATED.... :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 PM~9828281
> *IF THATS THE CASE , I SHOULD POST UP VIDS TO GET HOMIE MOTIVATED.... :0  :0
> *


right keep it coming


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 30 2008, 11:00 PM~9828272
> *YEP....  :biggrin:  THATS WHAT MAKES YOU WORK HARDER HOMIE MOTIVATION
> *


right... i like motivation


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 PM~9828280
> *i dont think you can get lower than this
> 
> 
> ...


U NEED TO GET OFF LIL AND GET TO WORK... :0 :0 ..............U HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO...... :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 31 2008, 12:01 AM~9828281
> *IF THATS THE CASE , I SHOULD POST UP VIDS TO GET HOMIE MOTIVATED.... :0  :0
> *


NO DOUBT.....THATS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 31 2008, 12:04 AM~9828301
> *U NEED TO GET OFF LIL AND GET TO WORK... :0  :0 ..............U HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO...... :biggrin:
> *


*RIGHT!!!!*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHATS CRAKIN RON.......I SEE U..........BMH


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:04 PM~9828301
> *U NEED TO GET OFF LIL AND GET TO WORK... :0  :0 ..............U HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO...... :biggrin:
> *


you right to.. i got to step my game up from these 3's to 13's big wheels


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:58 PM~9828245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> its all good....just fuckin wit ya homie........... :biggrin:
> *


You fuckin wit people again chris!!!!! you need to stop lying, thats not your car...
















Naw j/p....motivation is good. got me out building something new just because of that.....


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:06 PM~9828317
> *WHATS CRAKIN RON.......I SEE U..........BMH
> *


2x


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2008, 11:08 PM~9828336
> *You fuckin wit people again chris!!!!! you need to stop lying, thats not your car...
> 
> *


   




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

wheres the sneak peak ron


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 30 2008, 11:05 PM~9828307
> *NO DOUBT.....THATS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE
> *


TESTING COILS................View My Video

:cheesy:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 11:11 PM~9828365
> *wheres the sneak peak ron
> *


he left the building like elvis


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:12 PM~9828373
> *TESTING COILS................View My Video
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


i can dig it....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxQJMiLj-o

2008 NEW YEARS DAY....MAJESTICS....AT THE 3:15 MARK


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ev7Y8LdJLfE

CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:15 PM~9828407
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxQJMiLj-o
> 
> 2008 NEW YEARS DAY....MAJESTICS....AT THE 3:15 MARK
> *


 :worship: sorry


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4aNZpoU5Lr8

SAME CRUISE NIGHT....DIFFERENT DAY.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA

CAR HAS ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED.......TILL I MET RON FROM BLACKMAGIC....................


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

heres avideo for you mufasa


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 31 2008, 12:12 AM~9828382
> *he left the building like elvis
> *


why thank you,,,,thak you very much.... :0 
















That all I want to post. got some big fish to keep up with


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 11:24 PM~9828462
> *heres avideo for you mufasa
> 
> *


NOT BAD,,,,,,,,BUT I DONT LIKE WEIGHTED CARS PERSONALLY......ANYWAYS..U MOTIVATED YET???


View My Video


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:21 PM~9828449
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=tfGPBFkYZhA
> 
> CAR HAS ALWAYS BEEN REDS EQUIPPED.......TILL I MET RON FROM BLACKMAGIC....................
> *


yeah that what im going wit on the new car piston single


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2008, 11:26 PM~9828478
> *why thank you,,,,thak you very much.... :0
> [/img]
> That all I want to post. got some big fish to keep up with
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:26 PM~9828480
> *NOT BAD,,,,,,,,BUT I DONT LIKE WEIGHTED CARS PERSONALLY......ANYWAYS..U MOTIVATED YET???
> View My Video
> *


most def man im trying to play with the big boys and be respected


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 11:28 PM~9828502
> *most def man im trying to play with the big boys and be respected
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN................BUT.........



































Y U STILL ON HERE AND NOT WORKING.......????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:26 PM~9828480
> *NOT BAD,,,,,,,,BUT I DONT LIKE WEIGHTED CARS PERSONALLY......ANYWAYS..U MOTIVATED YET???
> View My Video
> *


no weight :nono:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:30 PM~9828511
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN................BUT.........
> Y U STILL ON HERE AND NOT WORKING.......????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HERES THE HOMIES CAR LAST NIGHT......FIRST MARK IS 95", NEXT ONE IS 100, AND SO FORTH.......

View My Video

GET MOTIVATED HOMIE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:35 PM~9828561
> *HERES THE HOMIES CAR LAST NIGHT......FIRST MARK IS 95", NEXT ONE IS 100, AND SO FORTH.......
> 
> View My Video
> ...


alright im bizzy holla...but before i go any tips


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IM OUT HOMIE........IM FUCKING HUNGRY.........


BESIDES....I BUMPED YOUR TOPIC ENOUGH TONIGHT.......... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 11:38 PM~9828590
> *alright im bizzy holla...but before i go any tips
> *


USE GOOD PRODUCTS FROM THE START..............


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:40 PM~9828601
> *IM OUT HOMIE........IM FUCKING HUNGRY.........
> BESIDES....I BUMPED YOUR TOPIC ENOUGH TONIGHT.......... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

MUFASA- thats not coil testing thats coil abuse lol. what coils u rockin in there?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2008, 11:40 PM~9828608
> *USE GOOD PRODUCTS FROM THE START..............
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

cutlass_rider- that car was looking good homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 11:49 PM~9828683
> *cutlass_rider-  that car was looking good homie
> *


thanks homie i got to get back to work for mufasa get on my ass again :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 PM~9828462
> *heres avideo for you mufasa
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha me too, but the weather is too shitty and its muddy over at the shop lol i aint gettin in the mud to swap out tranny mounts lol or take of lower a arms


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2008, 12:49 AM~9828683
> *cutlass_rider-  that car was looking good homie
> *


*X100..... FROM THE DOOR.. THATS THE BEST SWITCHMAN IN NEBRASKA :biggrin:*


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 31 2008, 05:43 AM~9829620
> *X100..... FROM THE DOOR.. THATS THE BEST SWITCHMAN IN NEBRASKA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 31 2008, 06:43 AM~9829620
> *X100..... FROM THE DOOR.. THATS THE BEST SWITCHMAN IN NEBRASKA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and a dam good door hold too... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i can do both, its call multi tasking :biggrin: wuz up fellas?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2008, 08:49 PM~9836519
> *i can do both, its call multi tasking :biggrin: wuz up fellas?
> 
> 
> ...


it a wonderful feeling i do it both i like the door better it like making love :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2008, 09:49 PM~9836519
> *i can do both, its call multi tasking :biggrin: wuz up fellas?
> 
> 
> ...


*RIGHT!!!* WHAT UP PINKY BITCHES.... YALL FELLAS GOING TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC IN OKLAHOMA HOMIE?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2008, 09:33 PM~9836282
> *and a dam good door hold too... :biggrin:
> *


*RIGHT!!!* WHATS UP RON. CONGRATS ON THE NEW CAR CLUB HOMIE.... THE BIG M DOIN IT BIG


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP CR


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 31 2008, 10:43 PM~9837989
> *WHAT UP CR
> *


what up OG


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 31 2008, 11:49 PM~9838044
> *what up OG
> *


NOT SHIT.. JUST GOT OFF WORK HOMIE


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 31 2008, 10:53 PM~9838102
> *NOT SHIT.. JUST GOT OFF WORK HOMIE
> *


man im so tired it feel like i been smoken something good


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 31 2008, 11:56 PM~9838145
> *man im so tired it feel like i been smoken something good
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I WISH I COULD STILL SMOKE MY NIGG uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

anyone have the door come back and bite em from hittin it at the door. that shits just too damn close to be gettin hit from a 5000 lbs car comin down lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Jan 31 2008, 10:36 PM~9837905
> *RIGHT!!! WHAT UP PINKY BITCHES.... YALL FELLAS GOING TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC IN OKLAHOMA HOMIE?
> *


but of course :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2008, 01:28 AM~9839232
> *anyone have the door come back and bite em from hittin it at the door.  that shits just too damn close to be gettin hit from a 5000 lbs car comin down lol
> *


ya know i had the handle that i hold on to come loose one time :0 kinda scared the shit out of me :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 1 2008, 08:01 AM~9839785
> *but of course :yes:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Big O Family!!!! Hope you all are doing good!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 1 2008, 08:29 AM~9839878
> *Hey Big O Family!!!!  Hope you all are doing good!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP JEN...WE ARE ALL COOL..HOW ARE YOU DOING??? HIT ME ON THE HIP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 1 2008, 07:29 AM~9839878
> *Hey Big O Family!!!!  Hope you all are doing good!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what is up lady!!! how is the rest of the fam.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Pinky Bitches- DAYUM. im think me VS the car. the car is gonna win lol


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up kingfishcustom


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

what up cutlass rider, forgot i had left the computer on and was lurkin in the room lol


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2008, 11:21 PM~9846751
> *what up cutlass rider,  forgot i had left the computer on and was lurkin in the room lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 3 2008, 09:16 PM~9858344
> *
> *


what up let it go


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 4 2008, 12:40 AM~9859434
> *what up let it go
> *


WHAT UP DOGG... YOU KNOW THE SIDE.... ITS WORLD MUTHA FUCK'N WIDE


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 4 2008, 10:48 PM~9867173
> *WHAT UP DOGG... YOU KNOW THE SIDE.... ITS WORLD MUTHA FUCK'N WIDE
> *


im wit it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 5 2008, 07:23 PM~9872783
> *im wit it
> *


you makin any progress???? :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

bustin balls again chris lol


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 5 2008, 07:28 PM~9872835
> *you makin any progress???? :0
> *


yeah putting more money together


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2008, 07:32 PM~9872866
> *bustin balls again chris lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 5 2008, 07:36 PM~9872907
> *yeah putting more money together
> 
> 
> ...


its a start!!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 5 2008, 07:43 PM~9872963
> *its a start!!
> *


it takes time and im slow but ill get it done wheather is a problem to but im going to keep at it this my life that i love


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider+Feb 5 2008, 08:36 PM~9872907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm: LOOK'N GOOD C.R.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 5 2008, 10:41 PM~9874923
> *  :nicoderm: LOOK'N GOOD C.R.
> *


trying


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 8 2008, 08:12 PM~9898573
> *trying
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 31 2008, 02:04 AM~9828300
> *right... i like motivation
> *


wuz up homies?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 9 2008, 03:25 PM~9903160
> *wuz up homies?
> *


what up og swicthman


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 9 2008, 11:56 PM~9905229
> *what up og swicthman
> *


I C U GET'N READY 4 DA SUMMER.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 10 2008, 08:41 AM~9907859
> *I C U GET'N READY 4 DA SUMMER.
> *


thats for next summer.... i got this for this summer


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 9 2008, 09:56 PM~9905229
> *what up og swicthman
> *


WHO!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: .. WELCOME BACK HOMIE


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 10 2008, 10:03 AM~9908203
> *WHO!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow: .. WELCOME BACK HOMIE
> *


yeah i know


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 10 2008, 10:10 AM~9907952
> *thats for next summer.... i got this for this summer
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but you guys and them tires. :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

whatup domingo?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT IT DO HOMIES


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 13 2008, 06:46 AM~9931491
> *whatup domingo?
> *


nice lac


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 13 2008, 08:01 AM~9931726
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIES
> *


same old shit


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 13 2008, 07:59 PM~9936559
> *same old shit
> *


*RIGHT!!!*


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up everybody 
3 Members: cutlass_rider, klownin04, chevyman


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 10 2008, 01:03 PM~9908203
> *WHO!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow: .. WELCOME BACK HOMIE
> *


wit it dew homie! gettin ready 2 move.....


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

LIG AND CR..... HERE'S DAT NEW SLIP SHAFT, I WAS TALK'N ABOUT.................


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 16 2008, 01:45 AM~9954688
> *WHAT UP HOMIES
> *


TRYING 2 GET IT RIGHT 4 DA SUMMER! :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman+Feb 17 2008, 08:59 AM~9962199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 17 2008, 07:59 AM~9962199
> *LIG AND CR..... HERE'S DAT NEW SLIP SHAFT, I WAS TALK'N ABOUT.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

THAT A KOOL LOOKING SHAFT IT BOUT TIME YOU PUNK ASS DO SUM RIGHT GREG WHEN R WE GOING TO SEE THAT MC IN THE BIG O BRING IT BACK TO THE HOME TOWN TO GET IT IN OR GET DONE IN  :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

THAT A KOOL LOOKING SHAFT IT BOUT TIME YOU PUNK ASS DO SUM RIGHT GREG WHEN R WE GOING TO SEE THAT MC IN THE BIG O BRING IT BACK TO THE HOME TOWN TO GET IT IN OR GET DONE IN  :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

THAT A KOOL LOOKING SHAFT IT BOUT TIME YOU PUNK ASS DO SUM RIGHT GREG WHEN R WE GOING TO SEE THAT MC IN THE BIG O BRING IT BACK TO THE HOME TOWN TO GET IT IN OR GET DONE IN  :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

staying bizzie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 19 2008, 07:27 AM~9977442
> *WHAT UP BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS
> *


staying bizzie


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Feb 19 2008, 03:02 AM~9976564
> *THAT A KOOL LOOKING SHAFT IT BOUT TIME YOU PUNK ASS DO SUM RIGHT GREG WHEN R WE GOING TO SEE THAT MC IN THE BIG O BRING IT BACK TO THE HOME TOWN TO GET IT IN OR GET DONE IN   :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


IM WAITING ON U HOMIE! SUMMER TIME IS GONA BE UR TIME TO SHINE... HOLLA!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP SWITCHMAN....CR.. AND CHEVYMAN


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 21 2008, 09:35 PM~10001207
> *WHAT UP SWITCHMAN....CR.. AND CHEVYMAN
> *


what it do let it go


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> > :wave:
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

how much for a 3/4 port steel block? and what brand do you carry? streetlife?


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

do u guys have any italian dumps i need 2 of them shot me a price dont matter if there used or new as long as they work holla at ur homie


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 22 2008, 12:35 AM~10001207
> *WHAT UP SWITCHMAN....CR.. AND CHEVYMAN
> *


same o


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 23 2008, 12:10 PM~10011890
> *same o
> *


get it together homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 22 2008, 09:17 PM~10008528
> *how much  for a 3/4 port steel block? and what brand do you carry? streetlife?
> *


*Streetlife causes Magic :biggrin: *


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 17 2008, 09:06 AM~9962210
> *TRYING 2 GET IT RIGHT 4 DA SUMMER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This may be a stupid question...but what is the chains for?? to keep everything aligned??


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Do any of you guys got any wires for sale up in tha O??


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 22 2008, 10:18 PM~10009140
> *do u guys have any italian dumps i need 2 of them shot me a price dont matter if there used or new as long as they work holla at ur homie
> *


*nothing used homie all new...oneluv might have some for you player*


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10014659
> *Do any of you guys got any wires for sale up in tha O??
> *


Yes we do


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10014659
> *Do any of you guys got any wires for sale up in tha O??
> *


Yes we do


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up oldschool


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:16 PM~10014673
> *Yes we do
> *


are they new or used and can you get me some prices...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 10:17 PM~10014677
> *what up oldschool
> *


puttin in work !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:18 PM~10014681
> *are they new or used and can you get me some prices...
> *


new and what size and do you need tires


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:26 PM~10014735
> *new and what size and do you need tires
> *


price me 13x7 and 14x7...and lemme kno the price diff for the tires and no tires.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10014688
> *puttin in work !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i hear yall been bizzie... are you hiring i know how to drink beers :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10014754
> *yeah i hear yall been bizzie... are you hiring i know how to drink beers  :biggrin:
> *


I can work for free if thats tha case!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10014751
> *price me 13x7 and 14x7...and lemme kno the price diff for the tires and no tires.
> *


i got you


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:29 PM~10014760
> *I can work for free if thats tha case!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Right :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:29 PM~10014763
> *i got you
> *


preciate that homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> preciate that homie
> [/quote
> here is a pic of the 13x7 i got right now


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> > preciate that homie
> > [/quote
> > here is a pic of the 13x7 i got right now
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:39 PM~10014829
> *can you get a pic w/o tha flash??? how much for them??
> *


man idont know how to work this cam right.. but i paid 350 with out tires


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:41 PM~10014850
> *man idont know how to work this cam right.. but i paid 350 with out tires
> *


damn...wut brand and how many spokes...come with all accessories?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:42 PM~10014857
> *damn...wut brand and how many spokes...come with all accessories?
> *


there 100 spokes with all the accessories do you want them i bring them to you right now


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:48 PM~10014901
> *there 100 spokes with all the accessories do you want them i bring them to you right now
> *


You want to drive to Lincoln?...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:52 PM~10014913
> *You want to drive to Lincoln?...
> *


i will tomorrow morning


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:54 PM~10014917
> *i will tomorrow morning
> *


can you get me a better price??


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

wut brand are they?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:55 PM~10014923
> *can you get me a better price??
> *


thats what i get them for shipped to my door you can give me a extra 20 to bring then to linc tho


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 08:57 PM~10014938
> *wut brand are they?
> *


homies


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:58 PM~10014948
> *thats what i get them for shipped to my door you can give me a extra 20 to bring then to linc tho
> *


i can go out there....but i wus trying to c if i could get them cheaper...but let me get back to u homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 09:03 PM~10014976
> *i can go out there....but i wus trying to c if i could get them cheaper...but let me get back to u homie
> *


thats what up just let me know you got the num ill be in linc tomorrow at chevyman house


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 10:07 PM~10014999
> *thats what up just let me know you got the num ill be in linc tomorrow at chevyman house
> *


cool...homie, imma hit u up so if you bring them i can take a look at them..cool??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 24 2008, 08:18 AM~10016827
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what it do


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

DAY DAY WHAT CRACKIN WITH THE FRAME HOMIE CAN I SEE SUM PICTURE HOLLA BACK *****


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Feb 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10039170
> *DAY DAY WHAT CRACKIN WITH THE FRAME HOMIE CAN I SEE SUM PICTURE HOLLA BACK *****
> *


maybe later


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 21 2008, 10:36 PM~10001227
> *what it do let it go
> *


*YOU KNOW WE GONNA DO WHAT WE SUPPOSE TO DO... SERVE THESE FOOLS... LIKE WE ALWAYS DO ABOUT THIS TIME :biggrin:*


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 23 2008, 09:11 PM~10014640
> *BLACK MAGIC :biggrin:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

on the real, how much you guys get/payin for them continetal batteries? the ones in CR's trunk

i dont need any jsut curious the "going rate" on them


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS  CR WE GOT THOSE CHROME ITALIAN DUMPS IN TODAY DOGG.... HIT ME UP HOMIE THEY ON DECK SOO WOOO :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 28 2008, 07:01 PM~10053495
> *WHAT UP BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS    CR WE GOT THOSE CHROME ITALIAN DUMPS IN TODAY DOGG.... HIT ME UP HOMIE THEY ON DECK SOO WOOO :biggrin:
> *


thats the mf bizz hell yeah ill be out saturday then it suppose to be 50 degrees..and i talk to the trailer guy and he said another two weeks they sent the wrong decal for the sides but the back doors was good... Cold blooded Ridaz c.c 
Omaha,NEB


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

I CANT WAIT UNTIL THE SUMMER SO PEOPLE CAN GET THERE SHIT OUT IT HERE :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 28 2008, 11:07 PM~10055194
> *thats the mf bizz hell yeah ill be out saturday then it suppose to be 50 degrees..and i talk to the trailer guy and he said another two weeks they sent the wrong decal for the sides but the back doors was good...  Cold blooded Ridaz c.c
> Omaha,NEB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Feb 29 2008, 01:34 AM~10056213
> *I CANT WAIT UNTIL THE SUMMER SO PEOPLE CAN GET THERE SHIT OUT IT HERE :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> > preciate that homie
> > [/quote
> > here is a pic of the 13x7 i got right now
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Feb 29 2008, 11:07 AM~10058221
> *man let me get them 13 *****
> *


aint nothing you got um


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

what up fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 29 2007, 11:34 AM~9557606
> *roflmfao you dont belive i built it, :nono: ask wicked regals, 383cutty,chevyman, shit ill post up sum build up pic for you haters when i get back from eatin my breaskfast!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont forget who called me asking how to use a battery charger last year :0
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Mar 1 2008, 04:07 PM~10066070
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


put your guns down we dont want no trouble


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman+Mar 1 2008, 05:07 PM~10066070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO...TROUBLE!!!! NO...TROUBLE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up ridaz


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10082461
> *what up ridaz
> *


WHAT UP DOGG I SEE YOU ON HERE MY NIGG


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass rider_@Mar 4 2008, 12:23 AM~10082919
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BIG BOYS DOING THE MOST!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 4 2008, 06:56 AM~10084053
> *BIG BOYS DOING THE MOST!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT TRICK!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10086131
> *YOU GOT THAT  RIGHT TRICK!!!
> 
> 
> ...



TOO BAD ITS NOT OWNED BY BIGBOYS , OR BUILT BY THE "BIG BOYS" :0


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10052398
> *on the real, how much you guys get/payin for them continetal batteries? the ones in CR's trunk
> 
> i dont need any jsut curious the "going rate" on them
> *


I know a place has them 31 deep cycle continentals for 100. Used to be half that couple years ago. Pretty pricey. Cores are 25 now too :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 4 2008, 02:35 PM~10087174
> *TOO BAD ITS NOT OWNED BY  BIGBOYS , OR BUILT BY THE "BIG BOYS"  :0
> *


who the fuck own it then....and do you have the money to build somthing to beat it if not shut the fuck up... hater


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 4 2008, 04:35 PM~10087174
> *TOO BAD ITS NOT OWNED BY  BIGBOYS , OR BUILT BY THE "BIG BOYS"  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 4 2008, 10:43 PM~10090854
> *who the fuck own it then....and do you have the money to build somthing to beat it if not shut the fuck up... hater
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 4 2008, 03:35 PM~10087174
> *TOO BAD ITS NOT OWNED BY  BIGBOYS , OR BUILT BY THE "BIG BOYS"  :0
> *


*WHAT YOU MEANT TO SAY WAS YOU OR YOUR HOMEBOYS AINT GOT NOTHING THAT WILL FUCK WIT THESE TWO BAD MUTHA FUCKAZ....*
















* AND BOTH OF THEM ARE*








:0


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 5 2008, 12:53 AM~10091671
> *WHAT YOU MEANT TO SAY WAS YOU OR YOUR HOMEBOYS AINT GOT NOTHING THAT WILL FUCK WIT THESE TWO BAD MUTHA FUCKAZ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 4 2008, 09:43 PM~10090854
> *who the fuck own it then....and do you have the money to build somthing to beat it if not shut the fuck up... hater
> *


il build it for him :biggrin: which one do you want to beat  jk -- :wave: sup cold blooded


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 5 2008, 01:08 AM~10092171
> *
> 
> 
> ...











YOU WISH I WAS LIEING AINT NO HOPPER IN NEBRASKA BEAT NEITHER ONE OF THOSE COLD BLOODED RIDES


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 06:32 AM~10092861
> *il build it for him :biggrin: which one do you want to beat  jk -- :wave: sup cold blooded
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP PINKY


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 4 2008, 11:53 PM~10091671
> *WHAT YOU MEANT TO SAY WAS YOU OR YOUR HOMEBOYS AINT GOT NOTHING THAT WILL FUCK WIT THESE TWO BAD MUTHA FUCKAZ....
> 
> 
> ...


NO I SAID WHAT I MENAT TO SAY!
yeah ill admit i aint got a 6000lbs monte, shit the lac aint even hopper, but just becare what you wish for, you could be eating your own words this year :0 :dunno:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 5 2008, 08:42 AM~10093260
> *NO I SAID WHAT I MENAT TO SAY!
> yeah ill admit i aint got a 6000lbs monte, shit the lac aint even hopper, but just becare what you wish for, you could be eating your own words this year :0  :dunno:
> *


*NO YOU DIDNT!!!*
THIS COULD BE TRUE..... BUT AT THIS TIME YOU HAVE TO ADMIT NO ONE HAS BEAT'N NIETHER ONE AND IF THEY DO GET BEAT... IT WANT BE BY YOU OR YOUR CLUB.... OH MY BAD YOU DONT BELONG TO A CLUB  *COLD BLOODED RIDAZ RUNNING THIS HOP GAME OUT HERE !!!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 5 2008, 08:46 AM~10093287
> *NO YOU DIDNT!!!
> THIS COULD BE TRUE.....  BUT AT THIS TIME YOU HAVE TO ADMIT NO ONE HAS BEAT'N NIETHER ONE AND IF THEY DO GET BEAT... IT WANT BE BY YOU OR YOUR CLUB.... OH MY BAD YOU DONT BELONG TO A CLUB  COLD BLOODED RIDAZ  RUNNING THIS HOP GAME OUT HERE !!!
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 5 2008, 09:46 AM~10093287
> *NO YOU DIDNT!!!
> THIS COULD BE TRUE.....  BUT AT THIS TIME YOU HAVE TO ADMIT NO ONE HAS BEAT'N NIETHER ONE AND IF THEY DO GET BEAT... IT WANT BE BY YOU OR YOUR CLUB.... OH MY BAD YOU DONT BELONG TO A CLUB  COLD BLOODED RIDAZ  RUNNING THIS HOP GAME OUT HERE !!!
> *


 Would you like to place a wager on this......................Also...YOU cant take any credit for those cars. You post these pics all over the net but truth be told the owner of those cars doesnt ride with you....and those cars werent built by you guys.
Hell.......YOU guys couldnt even fix them when they broke down..he had to come to US to not only get the parts but the knowledge as well.
Your right though...no one around here has beat them....lol......What you fail to mention though..is NO ONE around here has radical G-body parking lot cars with 1000's lbs of weight in the trunk.
So in essence your right......you win.....


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> Would you like to place a wager on this......................Also...YOU cant take any credit for those cars. You post these pics all over the net but truth be told the owner of those cars* doesnt ride with you*....and those cars werent built by you guys.
> Hell.......YOU guys couldnt even fix them when they broke down..he had to come to *US* to not only get the parts but the knowledge as well. Your right though...no one around here has beat them....lol......What you fail to mention though..is NO ONE around here has radical G-body parking lot cars with 1000's lbs of weight in the trunk.
> So in essence your right......you win.....
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *BOY YOU TO FUNNY FOR ME* US HUH? SO YOU ARE APART OF FIRST CLASS CUSTOMS NOW.. NEITHER ONE OF THOSE CARS EVER BEEN TO ANY SHOP AROUND HERE BUT BIG BOYS HYDRUALICS....SHIT YOUR CADDI WAS DONE BY US AND YOU USE TO BE A MEMBER OF COLD BLOODED DONT BE MAD AND HATE NOW :biggrin: YOU CAN CATCH MY LINCOLN AT SHOWS THIS SUMMER SON ILL SHOW YOU HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE DONE :0 SON IM DONE TALKING TO YOU I HAVE NOTHING TO PROVE ON HERE... LIKE I SAID PUT YOUR LINCOLN UP AGAINST MINES THIS SUMMER AND WE WILL SEE WHOS THE BOSS  OH AND YOU NEED TO GET SOME LEATHER IN THAT THANG.. VELOUR WANT CUT IT :nono:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> > Would you like to place a wager on this......................Also...YOU cant take any credit for those cars. You post these pics all over the net but truth be told the owner of those cars* doesnt ride with you*....and those cars werent built by you guys.
> > Hell.......YOU guys couldnt even fix them when they broke down..he had to come to *US* to not only get the parts but the knowledge as well. Your right though...no one around here has beat them....lol......What you fail to mention though..is NO ONE around here has radical G-body parking lot cars with 1000's lbs of weight in the trunk.
> > So in essence your right......you win.....
> >
> ...


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 5 2008, 11:48 AM~10094446
> *Which Lincoln......the one that got repoed?...or the "other one".... :0
> 
> I mean seriously......if you had a clue those cars would have built right here in the Big O. If you were capable of building anything of note why didnt your own "club member" bring the car to YOU?
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUMMER WILL BE HERE REAL SOON BOY AND STOP DRIVING THE SAME OLE 1990 LINCOLN AROUND EVERYDAY DAMN...FOOL YOU GOT THAT RIGHT ITS A THROW AWAY...ESPECIALLY AFTER YOUVE DROVE IT IN THE SNOW ALL WINTER LONG (*BEING YOUR ONLY CAR TO DRIVE*) IT MIGHT JUST FALL APART FROM RUST SO YOU BETTER THROW IT AWAY.... BJs AUTO SALES HAS ANOTHER LINCOLN FOR YOU TO BUY HERE PAY HERE JUST LIKE HOW YOU BOUGHT THAT ONE...(*DIDNT KNOW I KNEW THAT HUH*) THEY KEEP THIER CUSTOMERS ON FILE :biggrin: THE ONE THEY HAVE LOOKS JUST LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE RIGHT NOW EXCEPT THIS ONE IS A 1993 AN HAS RED(*SAY IT WITH ME*) LEATHER *PLEASE PULL UP ON ME WHEN YOU SEE ME... I WISH YOU WOULD  *</span><span style=\'color:red\'>BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE SON IM DONE TALKING TO YOU SEE YOU THIS SUMMER OUT OF TOWN AT A SHOW  I HOPE


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

cars look good guys


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 5 2008, 03:41 PM~10095833
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SUMMER WILL BE HERE REAL SOON  BOY AND STOP DRIVING THE SAME OLE 1990 LINCOLN  AROUND EVERYDAY DAMN...FOOL YOU GOT THAT RIGHT ITS A THROW AWAY...ESPECIALLY AFTER YOUVE DROVE IT IN THE SNOW ALL WINTER LONG (BEING YOUR ONLY CAR TO DRIVE) IT MIGHT JUST FALL APART FROM RUST SO YOU BETTER THROW IT AWAY.... BJs AUTO SALES HAS ANOTHER LINCOLN FOR YOU TO BUY HERE PAY HERE JUST LIKE HOW YOU BOUGHT THAT ONE...(DIDNT KNOW I KNEW THAT HUH) THEY KEEP THIER CUSTOMERS ON FILE :biggrin:  THE ONE THEY HAVE LOOKS JUST LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE RIGHT NOW EXCEPT THIS ONE IS A 1993 AN HAS RED(SAY IT WITH ME) LEATHER PLEASE PULL UP ON ME WHEN YOU SEE ME... I WISH YOU WOULD   </span><span style=\'color:red\'>BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE SON IM DONE TALKING TO YOU SEE YOU THIS SUMMER OUT OF TOWN AT A SHOW   I HOPE
> *


 Beat your chest and as you will simpleton
It doesnt change the fact that....from the car in your avitar to the cars you post on these boards NONE OF THEM ARE YOURS....were built by Big Boys...or have lived up to any of the fake ass cyber mottos you paste everywhere.
You talk about going out of towns for shows when the truth of the matter is one guy who WAS in your club had a car and every one else followed him around on his dollar. Which makes you nothing more than a parasitic moron who can only repeat words they have read or heard others say.
As far as pulling up on your ass....you've been claiming to have a car in a paint shop for two years now.....and havent been on these streets for even longer than that. All the while ..and I repeat.....running your mouth and posting pictures of monogramed jackets the size of fucking picnic tables.
Come out with something hotter than me.......than run your mouth.......
Come out with something cleaner than my Chevy....than run your mouth.
Untill than....................................I dont think you want to start anything with me here...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 5 2008, 04:47 PM~10096794
> *Beat your chest and as you will simpleton
> It doesnt change the fact that....from the car in your avitar to the cars you post on these boards NONE OF THEM ARE YOURS....were built by Big Boys...or have lived up to any of the fake ass cyber mottos you paste everywhere.
> You talk about going out of towns for shows when the truth of the matter is one guy who WAS in your club had a car and every one else followed him around on his dollar.  Which makes you nothing more than a parasitic moron who can only repeat words they have read or heard others say.
> ...



he just dont know rome  its ok tho they sooooooooon find out :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Mar 5 2008, 10:19 PM~10099372
> *he just dont know rome   its ok tho they sooooooooon find out :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:.......yeah but he has to have a car first.....


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 5 2008, 10:48 AM~10094446
> *Which Lincoln......the one that got repoed?...or the "other one".... :0
> 
> I mean seriously......if you had a clue those cars would have built right here in the Big O. If you were capable of building anything of note why didnt your own "club member" bring the car to YOU?
> ...





> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10096794
> *Beat your chest and as you will simpleton
> It doesnt change the fact that....from the car in your avitar to the cars you post on these boards NONE OF THEM ARE YOURS....were built by Big Boys...or have lived up to any of the fake ass cyber mottos you paste everywhere.
> You talk about going out of towns for shows when the truth of the matter is one guy who WAS in your club had a car and every one else followed him around on his dollar.  Which makes you nothing more than a parasitic moron who can only repeat words they have read or heard others say.
> ...


dude you are weak....you do all this talking to say what... that you want to be like let it go or something....first class customs have been building cars for years..you aint been doing nothing so because mike is building somthing hot dont act like you know everything cause you still wet behind the ears stop makin enemies and be cool if you coming out with something nice then good it about time


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 5 2008, 11:22 PM~10100072
> *dude you are weak....you do all this talking to say what... that you want to be like let it go or something....first class customs have been building cars for years..you aint been doing nothing so because mike is building somthing hot dont act like you know everything cause you still wet behind the ears stop makin enemies and be cool if you coming out with something nice then good it about time
> *


 _*I wasnt talking about Mikes Lincoln*_...........  ..........and I was riding on spokes when you had to creep by on bicycles in the middle of the night to oooh and ahh over them.
As far as being like LIG.......dont get it twisted homie...... I had a cut Lincoln (black) damn near 10 years ago. 
Why do you think I went with a Euroed box coupe........because no one else around here had a clean one done up lowrider style.
IN closing you mention "you aint been doing nothing"......well as a matter of fact I have been....something NONE of you have been doing..........................riding.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Mar 5 2008, 03:21 PM~10096143
> *cars look good guys
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma+Mar 5 2008, 04:47 PM~10096794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 5 2008, 10:22 PM~10100072
> *dude you are weak....you do all this talking to say what... that you want to be like let it go or something....first class customs have been building cars for years..you aint been doing nothing so because mike is building somthing hot dont act like you know everything cause you still wet behind the ears stop makin enemies and be cool if you coming out with something nice then good it about time
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 5 2008, 09:31 PM~10100131
> *I wasnt talking about Mikes Lincoln...........  ..........and I was riding on spokes when you had to creep by on bicycles in the middle of the night to oooh and ahh over them.
> As far as being like LIG.......dont get it twisted homie...... I had a cut Lincoln (black)  damn near 10 years ago.
> Why do you think I went with a Euroed box coupe........because no one else around here had a clean one done up lowrider style.
> ...


what ever .....Roma keep doing what your doing you got to start somewhere..


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 6 2008, 12:50 AM~10101047
> *what ever .....Roma keep doing what your doing you got to start somewhere..
> *


 This coming from the shop ratt who poses next to OTHER peoples rides so he can post pics here on Layitlow...............clap clap


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 6 2008, 01:22 AM~10102081
> *This coming from the shop ratt who poses next to OTHER peoples rides so he can post pics here on Layitlow...............clap clap
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG BOYS HYDRUALICS...... :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 10 2008, 06:17 AM~10132226
> *WHAT UP BIG BOYS HYDRUALICS......  :biggrin:
> *


doing the most :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 12 2008, 09:07 PM~10155175
> *doing the most :biggrin:
> *


NO DOUBT HOMIE... THE PROOF IS IN THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Whats crakkin homies.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2008, 01:59 PM~10175724
> *Whats crakkin homies.
> *


not to much waiting for it to warm up so we can go outside and play :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 16 2008, 07:34 PM~10183151
> *:wave:
> *


what up homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 17 2008, 05:51 PM~10191041
> *what up homie
> *


tired as shit......working homie......working............with the flu......... :uh:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 17 2008, 06:38 PM~10191394
> *tired as shit......working homie......working............with the flu......... :uh:
> *


damn i had that shit a few weeks ago i thought i was going to die


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up everybody


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 21 2008, 01:33 AM~10219360
> *what up everybody
> *


wuz up bbh?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Mar 23 2008, 08:16 AM~10234132
> *wuz up bbh?
> *


shit what up with you Cold blooded


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

DAY DAY THEY SAID YOU WAS ON THE BUMPER AND I GOT THE PIC KEEP IT UP HOMIE I NEW YOU COULD DO IT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Mar 24 2008, 06:23 AM~10240349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you got me my nig.....but i got these in the back

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

cut by Big Boy Hydraulic's


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 31 2008, 10:45 PM~10302334
> *cut by Big Boy Hydraulic's
> 
> 
> ...


GMC...... NICE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint tryin to start shit but why does it look like dude pushin on the back?

it may be hittin back bumper but that just looks like its gettin a helpin hand if ya know what i mean...

im just used to how its done here in the nw,NOBODY TOUCHES THE TRUNKS except to disconnect the cables in an emergency


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 07:02 PM~10311177
> *
> i aint tryin to start shit but why does it look like dude pushin on the back?
> 
> ...


yeah i feel what you saying but this car dont need no help aint nobody in neb beating this car right now but here you go


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Apr 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10312339
> *yeah i feel what you saying but this car dont need no help aint nobody in neb beating this car right now but here you go
> 
> *


not bad,although it sounds like the a arms are slappin the frame though,but then again its gettin inches...


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Apr 1 2008, 11:41 PM~10312339
> *yeah i feel what you saying but this car dont need no help aint nobody in neb beating this car right now but here you go
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Apr 2 2008, 05:25 PM~10319564
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 11 2008, 10:37 PM~10396267
> *:wave:
> *


where you been homie how everything


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Apr 15 2008, 11:42 PM~10427576
> *where you been homie how everything
> *


busy homie...................busy.....................but u know....thats a good thing..........


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 16 2008, 12:27 AM~10427683
> *busy homie...................busy.....................but u know....thats a good thing..........
> *


right


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Apr 3 2008, 12:54 AM~10322117
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Apr 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10450640
> *ttt
> *


I see you


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10317700
> *not bad,although it sounds like the a arms are slappin the frame though,but then again its gettin inches...
> *


That's the only car they ever post up. Don't say your doing it big if you only have one weighed up car to show off.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Apr 20 2008, 12:58 AM~10456999
> *I see you
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok here it is people...i been talking to KC and STL people about this for a while now....I got all the information needed for the Branson Show and Cruise 

For those who want to come to the Branson Show and cruise this *August 7-9*
I spoke with the people in charge of the show...*For them to give us a Lowrider class and designated parking together i have to have 40 cars preregistered online*

The fee sucks...

*25.00 for preregistration*

BUT that includes 3 days of the show the Midnight cruise on the strip and some other crap....

*I can get hotel rooms for 45 a night in town just about 5 mins off the strip*
*
Need to book ASAP because rooms will be gone come June*

Last year this show drew 560 cars...and its supposed to be even bigger this year....the draw is a mix of classics to muscle car....lots of OG impalas and bel airs the whole mix

the cruise it self is like 6 miles long...they shut down 3 miles of highway 76 which is the main strip through town...thousands (not exaggerating) line the strip...its a chance to show off your ride....the only police action on the cruise is to prevent the crowd from getting into the road ...

Maverick cruised with me last summer...ask him..there were 50,000 + people in town for it.....it was crazy

True S Mike seen it to...him and his family came down ....they showed up DURING the middle of it all lol.....i spent 3 hours finding them the last hotel room in town....

just to get an idea...Branson has 175 Hotel/Motels plus 50+ resorts....every single room was filled because of this show....

any more info PM me and ill answer what i can....

This is an open invite for EVERYONE....no BULL SHIT...this is a family event ...fun and relaxing ....


I also want to plan on the Friday before the show on Saturday to do something with just our cars....like a separate cruise and maybe if someone wants to hop i can find us a spot to do so....have our own little show before going to the main show on Saturday...or since we will have designated parking we can just do it up at the main show ....either way...any input is welcome


*VERY IMPORTANT 

If you want to come and got 25 to preregister here is the link

http://www.supersummercruise.com/registration.php

fill out the info....for the class choose Special Interest...
when you fill it out and submit i need you to PM me your info so i can keep track of who registers to get that 40 for the added Lowrider class and designated parking*



So lets get this started....40 Cars.........well make that 39 cause my ride is in....lol

I have some pics from last year...not that great but i can post some if needed

here is a screen shot of the preregistration section..you need to choose SPECIAL INTEREST 

REMEMBER TO PM ME YOU INFO SO I CAN KEEP TRACK OF WHO REGISTERED












And if we do it big this year then we will have a permanent class and parking again next year


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

wut it dew B B H?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 20 2008, 06:22 AM~10458219
> *That's the only car they ever post up. Don't say your doing it big if you only have one weighed up car to show off.
> *


:biggrin:when are you going to come see us ?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Apr 20 2008, 06:22 AM~10458219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do alot of talking when are you going to come see us homeboy.. just like i said we do it big


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@May 11 2008, 03:15 AM~10626962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Apr 26 2008, 12:00 AM~10506831
> *:biggrin:when are you going to come see us ?
> *


For what? When we had 3 cars ready with cash in hand for you to cut up you just ignored my pm's and calls so I had to take matters into my own hands. I am really glad I did tho!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Only reinforced uppers I seen there :uh: 
If it sits 3 wouldnt it be a good idea to reinforce the lowers?










This one looked nice :thumbsup: Mightve been the only one not leakin.

Not tryin to bag on all ur cars really, I understand some people dont have the means to have big money lowriders (including me, do what i can) But it was nice to see that many lows together :thumbsup: I know how tough it is gettin cars ready for a show. Hopefully you guys will get together for more shows in the area this year??!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Just so u know im not talkin out of my ass... Heres mine, first set ive ever done, just finished couple months ago, wrapped and molded ready for chrome. Its a little bit of overkill for my setup but I think they look really good. I seen nice ones here on LIL and I just had to have mine that nice :biggrin: It doesnt cost any to make em look good just extra time :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 11 2008, 11:29 AM~10628246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie those do look good U guys must really know ur shit!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@May 11 2008, 05:00 PM~10630429
> *damn homie those do look good U guys must really know ur shit!!!!!!!      :biggrin:
> *


lookn good homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@May 11 2008, 07:00 PM~10630429
> *damn homie those do look good U guys must really know ur shit!!!!!!!      :biggrin:
> *


Mmhmm... arent those ur saw horses?? Time to make the best lookin g body ones around huh?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 11 2008, 09:55 AM~10628118
> *For what? When we had 3 cars ready with cash in hand for you to cut up you just ignored my pm's and calls so I had to take matters into my own hands. I am really glad I did tho!
> 
> 
> ...


i see you one of those type of guys. like to lie so you telling me i didnt tall to you on the phone and you told me that you would call when you got your money together do you want me to put your number online homie dont play


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 11 2008, 10:08 AM~10628187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were was your car :dunno:all so you post a pic like that it's cool but good job on yours


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@May 18 2008, 12:39 AM~10678897
> *were was your car  :dunno:all so you post a pic like that it's cool but good job on yours
> *


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@May 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10678897
> *were was your car  :dunno:all so you post a pic like that it's cool but good job on yours
> *


his NEW car is still gettin cut homie. Dont worrie homie when it comes out u everyone will hear about it his shits gonna be HOT. we taking our time and doin her right


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 11 2008, 10:55 AM~10628118
> *For what? When we had 3 cars ready with cash in hand for you to cut up you just ignored my pm's and calls so I had to take matters into my own hands. I am really glad I did tho!
> 
> 
> ...


u got any pics of the trunk or any of the reinforcements???


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@May 18 2008, 01:05 PM~10681185
> *his NEW car is still gettin cut homie. Dont worrie homie when it comes out u everyone will hear about it his shits gonna be HOT. we taking our time and doin her right
> *


well that good.... do what yall do


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04+May 18 2008, 01:05 PM~10681185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah and when you lincoln boys stop talking all that trash on the internet bring them cars down to the Big O and nose something up :0 








WE STILL DOIN THE MOST IN NEBRASKA








BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS #1
COLD BLOODED RIDAZ #1
STILL ACTIVE IN DIS LOWRIDER GAME


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SUP HOMIE........ANY UPDATES/PROGRESS PICS???


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 6 2008, 10:35 AM~10812980
> *SUP HOMIE........ANY UPDATES/PROGRESS PICS???
> *


naw im doing something different for this summer still single pump tho


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 7 2008, 01:37 AM~10817128
> *naw im doing something different for this summer still single pump tho
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 6 2008, 11:37 PM~10817128
> *naw im doing something different for this summer still single pump tho
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good CR


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jun 7 2008, 10:53 AM~10818765
> *lookin good CR
> *


thanks homie


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 7 2008, 09:03 PM~10820401
> *thanks homie
> *


west up cr


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jun 10 2008, 04:09 AM~10836498
> *west up cr
> *


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider+May 17 2008, 11:36 PM~10678885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out my post, you'll find pics of the trunk. As for the reinforcements, why the fuck would I need them with only two switches. :uh:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 18 2008, 12:05 AM~10893242
> *:wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 18 2008, 12:49 AM~10894933
> *Why would that hurt me?  :uh:
> Check out my post, you'll find pics of the trunk. As for the reinforcements, why the fuck would I need them with only two switches.  :uh:
> *


u dont have to be a dick i was just asking. :uh:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jun 18 2008, 05:38 PM~10900475
> *u dont have to be a dick i was just asking.  :uh:
> *


right


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 19 2008, 09:45 PM~10910706
> *right
> *


dropping by 2 say waz up!


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10910706
> *right
> *


whats that mean homie???


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:33 PM~10910926
> *dropping by 2 say waz up!
> *


i seen you on big fish doing your thang homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jun 20 2008, 06:21 AM~10912013
> *whats that mean homie???
> *


he dont have to be a dick about what you asked him


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 20 2008, 11:13 PM~10918127
> *i seen you on big fish doing your thang homie
> *


yeah,,,i try................. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 21 2008, 01:14 AM~10918131
> *he dont have to be a dick about what you asked him
> *


Naw, it's just he thought he was going to clown about no reinforcements or having a wack set up. He couldn't so he calls me a dick. Just like you thinking you'll scare me by posting my phone number. You nebraska ****** is wack.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 21 2008, 02:14 AM~10918131
> *he dont have to be a dick about what you asked him
> *


wuz up homie?


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 21 2008, 06:55 AM~10918745
> *Naw, it's just he thought he was going to clown about no reinforcements or having a wack set up. He couldn't so he calls me a dick. Just like you thinking you'll scare me by posting my phone number. You nebraska ****** is wack.
> *


first off i wasnt clowning anyone homie. I was just wanting to see some pics. I didnt know all u where doing was lay and play with 2 switchs. In all honesty i was just trying to make small talk. But now fuck u and your bucket ass car ur just still bitter about that other shit u started before or what?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 21 2008, 06:55 AM~10918745
> *Naw, it's just he thought he was going to clown about no reinforcements or having a wack set up. He couldn't so he calls me a dick. Just like you thinking you'll scare me by posting my phone number. You nebraska ****** is wack.
> *




i think you got it twisted dude!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 21 2008, 05:55 AM~10918745
> *Naw, it's just he thought he was going to clown about no reinforcements or having a wack set up. He couldn't so he calls me a dick. Just like you thinking you'll scare me by posting my phone number. You nebraska ****** is wack.
> *


what you are king of the street where you at what yall got 3 house and call it a neighborhood.. you clown your self foolio :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 24 2008, 12:06 AM~10937883
> *what you are king of the street where you at what yall got 3 house and call it a neighborhood.. you clown your self foolio :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider+Jun 24 2008, 01:06 AM~10937883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riding his nuts there scammer? Shit wasn't even funny.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 25 2008, 07:56 AM~10946932
> *Never said that, your the one doing it big with leaky ass set ups and a weighed up ride.  :uh: you aint never seen nothing leak on my car..try agian mudy fucker
> Riding his nuts there scammer? Shit wasn't even funny.
> *


are you mad because the cities stick together...i dont know what to tell you besides put deez in yo mouth they keep you quiet for a while


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 25 2008, 08:56 AM~10946932
> *Never said that, your the one doing it big with leaky ass set ups and a weighed up ride.  :uh:
> Riding his nuts there scammer? Shit wasn't even funny.
> *


thats funny how u call me a scamer but i still have all the pm's so dont make me put ur bitch as on blast u little ******. your the one that was gonna have ur homie try to take my shit with out paying for it. I wish i would kept all the voice mails u left me I would put them up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jun 26 2008, 05:41 AM~10954363
> *thats funny how u call me a scamer but i still have all the pm's so dont make me put ur bitch as on blast u little ******. your the one that was gonna have ur homie try to take my shit with out paying for it. I wish i would kept all the voice mails u left me I would put them up.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv+Jun 26 2008, 05:55 PM~10958227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he don't have shit to post up. dude had something for sale I seen in a thread. then I find a topic he started about said item and it was for sale for cheaper than what I had offered, I told him about it to try and get a better deal off of him and he goes and changes the price on that topic. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=392713&hl=
that's the the topic where he changed the price up to 200 right when I pm'd him about having offered him more than what he was asking for and right before my homeboy was to meet up with him. coincidence? I give stuff away for cheap just to help people get their projects going, I have perfect feedback here and another site I sell parts on and ebay. Maybe we can get a mod to post up what he changed the price from when he edited that day. I had a screen shot of the before price and told him I was going to put him on blast and now he tries to use that word against me, what an idiot. To bad i am not that kind of person and deleted everything that had to do with this dumb ass whiteboy. And even after his shady actions, I called and told him cool I would pay the price I offered him, I guess that's what messages he's talking about on his phone. As for my homie trying to take his shit without paying, he must be dreaming that part up because it makes no sense. 

And i don't even know what your involvement is oneluv, but I can tell you (day day)cutlass rider known here didn't have anything nice to say about you when I spoke to him in the past


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10960795
> *he don't have shit to post up. dude had something for sale I seen in a thread. then I find a topic he started about said item and it was for sale for cheaper than what I had offered, I told him about it to try and get a better deal off of him and he goes and changes the price on that topic.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=392713&hl=
> that's the the topic where he changed the price up to 200 right when I pm'd him about having offered him more than what he was asking for and right before my homeboy was to meet up with him. coincidence? I give stuff away for cheap just to help people get their projects going, I have perfect feedback here and another site I sell parts on and ebay. Maybe we can get a mod to post up what he changed the price from when he edited that day. I had a screen shot of the before price and told him I was going to put him on blast and now he tries to use that word against me, what an idiot. To bad i am not that kind of person and deleted everything that had to do with this dumb ass whiteboy. And even after his shady actions, I called and told him cool I would pay the price I offered him, I guess that's what messages he's talking about on his phone. As for my homie trying to take his shit without paying, he must be dreaming that part up because it makes no sense.
> ...


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10960795
> *he don't have shit to post up. dude had something for sale I seen in a thread. then I find a topic he started about said item and it was for sale for cheaper than what I had offered, I told him about it to try and get a better deal off of him and he goes and changes the price on that topic.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=392713&hl=
> that's the the topic where he changed the price up to 200 right when I pm'd him about having offered him more than what he was asking for and right before my homeboy was to meet up with him. coincidence? I give stuff away for cheap just to help people get their projects going, I have perfect feedback here and another site I sell parts on and ebay. Maybe we can get a mod to post up what he changed the price from when he edited that day. I had a screen shot of the before price and told him I was going to put him on blast and now he tries to use that word against me, what an idiot. To bad i am not that kind of person and deleted everything that had to do with this dumb ass whiteboy. And even after his shady actions, I called and told him cool I would pay the price I offered him, I guess that's what messages he's talking about on his phone. As for my homie trying to take his shit without paying, he must be dreaming that part up because it makes no sense.
> ...


Thats funny i hope a mod really can post what was up there before because like I told ur dumbass before all i did was add a picture for people to see what i was selling. And I am not white. The part that i dont understand is why the fuck would u offer me $150 if i really did have $100 on the price that makes no sense. U must be even dumber then u look. And u are right after i told u to fuck off on ur $75 dollor offer u did leave me a few pms and one said that u would give me the $150 and i told u I would rather throw them bitches away then sell them to u. By the way they did sell on ebay for close to $200. I have heard from other people that u where shady in some other sales u made but i'm sure u know that. I'm done with ur bitch ass.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04+Jun 27 2008, 06:42 AM~10962196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather be ugly than illiterate, and I welcome any of your so called sources to come forward and confront me on any deals I have made with them. :uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh yea notice how I didn't mention any prices but the one you changed it to. :0 :0


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

thats funny because i only started the one topic on them and never had them for sale in another topic. I think u have ur facts twisted homie. I dont care about all ur other so called perfect deals the only one i care about is the one u were trying to scam me on. I have never had a negative feed back on here or ebay or anywhere else. so why would i try to rip u off all of the sudden ? And the reason i know the prices that u are hinting about is because i still have ur pm dumbass.
Personal Message
Classic - Landau a arms, Feb 17 2008, 11:51 PM 


1979 Caprice


Group: Members
Posts: 953
Member No.: 25,928
Joined: Sep 2005



Hey homie I am in nebraska about 4 hours west of you you wanna take 150 for them? do they fit a 84 regal? 


--------------------

Anybody Could Be Everybody


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

Classic - Landau Re:a arms, Feb 18 2008, 12:02 AM 


1979 Caprice


Group: Members
Posts: 953
Member No.: 25,928
Joined: Sep 2005



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
Hey homie I am in nebraska about 4 hours west of you you wanna take 150 for them? do they fit a 84 regal?

yeah homie they fit an 84 ru wanting to pic them up or do u want them shipped???

Your in licoln correct?

yeah i am 

I can have someone pick them up for me this weekend. 

150 would prolly be cool heres a pic of them when they where first paint i have not got on since i took them off the car


Getting chrome undies, *****? So what's up you want to handle this? If so, just give me your number and I'll call you when they are in town. If you need feedback just ask wicked regals, I hooked him up with them candy blue 13x7's. 


-------------------- 
Classic - Landau Re:a-arms, Feb 22 2008, 08:26 AM 


1979 Caprice


Group: Members
Posts: 953
Member No.: 25,928
Joined: Sep 2005



QUOTE
hey homie u still want them arms? just wondering if not let me know

What else you got fo sale? 


--------------------

Anybody Could Be Everybody 
Classic - Landau Re:a-arms, Feb 22 2008, 11:22 PM 


1979 Caprice


Group: Members
Posts: 953
Member No.: 25,928
Joined: Sep 2005



QUOTE
hwy man i talk to ur homie and we are gonna met tomarrow morning. If u give me ur email address i will send u a paypal request. I was gonna met with him now but he was downtown at the club

That's cool if you wanna be like that, but hey if you want 75 bucks give the arms to the homie tomorrow if not good luck on your sale. 


Classic - Landau Re:a-arms, Feb 23 2008, 12:25 AM 


1979 Caprice


Group: Members
Posts: 953
Member No.: 25,928
Joined: Sep 2005



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
hwy man i talk to ur homie and we are gonna met tomarrow morning. If u give me ur email address i will send u a paypal request. I was gonna met with him now but he was downtown at the club

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9739703
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344297

And there's lots more, I am a stand up guy, bro. Let me explain what I meant by the 75 bucks. So I had seen the topic about 100 plus shipping, so I said to myself, homie will understand were trying to build up another low low and just hook it up. Sorry you got offended. I guess money was more important here. If that's how you fools roll out here in Nebraska, that's some hating ass shit. Hundred bucks are still there if you give my homie the arms. Peace. 


naw man its not about the money its about u callin me a lair I know what i wrote and it was NEVER a 100 bucks u made a deal at 150 cuz i want 200 for them now u act like i'm ripping u off. I dont need ur 100 bucks homie for all i care i dont have to sell them and i will throw the bitchs away.Its just kinda fucked up that now ur callin me a lair. tell ur homie not to bother tryin to pick them up

I don't know man. I am not busting your balls but I wouldn't just make shit up either. Ask wicked regals I practically gave him those candy blue spokes for some useless wheels he gave me with no adapters and some change delivered to his house from 4 hours away. I only try to help other riders,
out. These conversations are between only me and you and I will leave it at that. If you don't want to except my offer, I respect that as well. No harm done. Peace out homie, stay safe.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

ClassicallyOwned :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10960795
> *he don't have shit to post up. dude had something for sale I seen in a thread. then I find a topic he started about said item and it was for sale for cheaper than what I had offered, I told him about it to try and get a better deal off of him and he goes and changes the price on that topic.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=392713&hl=
> that's the the topic where he changed the price up to 200 right when I pm'd him about having offered him more than what he was asking for and right before my homeboy was to meet up with him. coincidence? I give stuff away for cheap just to help people get their projects going, I have perfect feedback here and another site I sell parts on and ebay. Maybe we can get a mod to post up what he changed the price from when he edited that day. I had a screen shot of the before price and told him I was going to put him on blast and now he tries to use that word against me, what an idiot. To bad i am not that kind of person and deleted everything that had to do with this dumb ass whiteboy. And even after his shady actions, I called and told him cool I would pay the price I offered him, I guess that's what messages he's talking about on his phone. As for my homie trying to take his shit without paying, he must be dreaming that part up because it makes no sense.
> ...


lol :uh: 

what it is CR?!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WUZ UP HOMIES?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jun 28 2008, 06:57 AM~10968845
> *lol  :uh:
> 
> what it is CR?!
> *


nothing just :roflmao: :roflmao:who is that guy im ready to go shout his whole town down with about 10 to 20 lowriders show this cat what linc and the O is all about


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jun 27 2008, 03:46 PM~10965908
> *thats funny because i only started the one topic on them and never had them for sale in another topic. I think u have ur facts twisted homie. I dont care about all ur other so called perfect deals the only one i care about is the one u were trying to scam me on. I have never had a negative feed back on here or ebay or anywhere else. so why would i try to rip u off all of the sudden ? And the reason i know the prices that u are hinting about is because i still have ur pm dumbass.
> Personal Message
> Classic - Landau a arms, Feb 17 2008, 11:51 PM
> ...


damn its like that....well case closed klownin wins


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 27 2008, 08:14 AM~10962906
> *Oh yea notice how I didn't mention any prices but the one you changed it to.  :0  :0
> *


a post pic of youself...i want to see what you look like waldo


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jun 29 2008, 04:54 AM~10973396
> *WUZ UP HOMIES?
> *


what up fam


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jun 29 2008, 10:54 PM~10977685
> *nothing just :roflmao:  :roflmao:who is that guy im ready to go shout his whole town down with about 10 to 20 lowriders show this cat what linc and the O is all about
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

trying to stay bizzy


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

big boys got some work to do on a cold blooded car but it will be nice when its done


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jul 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10985828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11143682
> *TTT
> *


yeah


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jul 22 2008, 10:42 PM~11154002
> *yeah
> *


WUZ UP CR?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9561468
> *
> *


I NEVER SEE THAT!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 26 2008, 12:07 AM~11182494
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

MAN FOOLS BE POPPIN OFF LIKE THEY BROUGHT LOWRIDING THE O, I WAS BORN AND RAISED THERE AND BACK IN THE 80 `s . DUDES HAD SHIT HITTING ALL UP AND DOWN 30th STREET AND AT CARTER LAKE, T DUB HAD A 2 DOOR BOX CANDY RED ALL GOLD TRIM AND TRIPLE GOLDS 15 YEARS AGO. THE STUFF YOU TALKING ABOUT AINT NOTHING NEW ITS COOL THOUGH KEEP IT MOVING. EVERY GUY WITH A LEATHER JACKET AND A HOG IS NOT A (BIKER) AND HAVING A CAR ON SWITCHES DONT MAKE YOU A LOWRIDER...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 10 2008, 07:51 PM~11834931
> *MAN FOOLS BE POPPIN OFF LIKE THEY BROUGHT LOWRIDING THE O, I WAS BORN AND RAISED THERE AND BACK IN THE 80 `s . DUDES HAD SHIT HITTING ALL UP AND DOWN 30th STREET AND AT CARTER LAKE, T DUB HAD A 2 DOOR BOX CANDY RED ALL GOLD TRIM AND TRIPLE GOLDS  15 YEARS AGO. THE STUFF YOU TALKING ABOUT AINT NOTHING NEW ITS COOL THOUGH KEEP IT MOVING. EVERY GUY WITH A LEATHER JACKET AND A HOG IS NOT A (BIKER) AND HAVING A CAR ON SWITCHES DONT MAKE YOU A LOWRIDER...
> *


who are you talking to..... and what was the name of your club og....i was born and raise right here in the o in 79


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Im talking to whoevers listening i was born in Omaha 72` . lived across the street from miller park. Also lived on Bristol St.. I worked at the juice shop on lake with Scott across from Decat we had the first and only juice shop in the O at that time . I worked on Stevilles Car the root beer brown monte he sold to Fast Eddie back in the day,Cle`s chevelle and his 64 ss, Tyrones 75 caprice 4 door remeber that one???orange with the black rag. I was there when it started in Omaha..


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

And i dont fly no plaque cuzz i just rep my hometown Omaha the Midwest and i live in Atlanta Ga. now. and before you ask for the pics cause i been through that with some of the other Nebraska dudes on here some young white guys. I got 75 Caprice drop ,82 Coupe de under construction ,and a 79 Malibu coupe, sold my first car 64 non SS coupe in 03. i posted pics on the nebraska riders page and tha Obssesions c.c. Atlanta page. i been into lowriding 20 years....


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz+Oct 11 2008, 10:37 AM~11837559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











ME TOO HOMIE 25 YEARS IN THIS GAME AND STILL DOING IT STRONG... SO WHAT YOU RIDING RIGHT NOW IN ATL?


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

IM PUSHING UP ON ****** WITH THIS IN 09








COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE DOWN THERE TO KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES IN 09
GHETTO BOYS C.C.
OBSESSION C.C.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

My pics on page 377-378 nebraska riders page i dont kick it on here to much these alot of dudes be talking too reckless from a safe distance, and its obvious they are just lowrider fans who saw friday or some cheech and chong movie and the cars on juice and jumped on the wagon cause shit look cool to them. I was out on the block 13 -14 years old real hustlers and gangsters showed me this shit on the streets of North O. There shit was clean, tight, chrome underneath everything, they didnt have to let someone else hop there car or even touch there panel for that matter.  . THE JUICE SHOP used to be on lake st. across from the Decat liquor store i worked there 87-88 when real gangstas was bangin in the O i lived on Bristol st. down the street from spencer projects i know all that shit is gone now but thats my hood still CUZZ...  Moms moved us to Ft .WORTH TEXAS in 91` cuzz dudes was getting smoked and she wanted to get me and my brothers away from that. my family still there aun
ts ,uncles, and cuzzins


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 11 2008, 04:15 PM~11839130
> *My pics on page 377-378 nebraska riders page i dont kick it on here to much these alot of dudes be talking too reckless from a safe distance, and its obvious they are just lowrider fans who saw friday or some cheech and chong movie and the cars on juice and jumped on the wagon cause shit look cool to them. I was out on the block 13 -14 years old real hustlers and gangsters showed me this shit on the streets of North O. There shit was clean, tight, chrome underneath everything, they didnt have to let someone else hop there car or even touch there panel for that matter.   . THE JUICE SHOP used to be on  lake st. across from the Decat liquor store i worked there 87-88 when real gangstas was bangin in the O i lived on Bristol st. down the street from spencer projects i know all that shit is gone now but thats my hood still CUZZ...  Moms moved us to  Ft .WORTH TEXAS in 91` cuzz dudes was getting smoked and she wanted to get me and my brothers away from that. my family still there aun
> ts ,uncles, and cuzzins
> *


THATS WHATS UP...ITS ALL COOL... BUT I SEE YOU STILL GANG BANGIN HUH? YOU CAN SAVE THAT SHIT THOUGH HOMIE... WE OUT HERE LOW RID'N


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 11 2008, 03:15 PM~11839130
> *My pics on page 377-378 nebraska riders page i dont kick it on here to much these alot of dudes be talking too reckless from a safe distance, and its obvious they are just lowrider fans who saw friday or some cheech and chong movie and the cars on juice and jumped on the wagon cause shit look cool to them. I was out on the block 13 -14 years old real hustlers and gangsters showed me this shit on the streets of North O. There shit was clean, tight, chrome underneath everything, they didnt have to let someone else hop there car or even touch there panel for that matter.   . THE JUICE SHOP used to be on  lake st. across from the Decat liquor store i worked there 87-88 when real gangstas was bangin in the O i lived on Bristol st. down the street from spencer projects i know all that shit is gone now but thats my hood still CUZZ...  Moms moved us to  Ft .WORTH TEXAS in 91` cuzz dudes was getting smoked and she wanted to get me and my brothers away from that. my family still there aun
> ts ,uncles, and cuzzins
> *


yeah mine is vitnam...but you dont see me bangin and mixing lowriding thats a no no why because all the og's that did it back in the day is dead locked up or moved away because it was not positive back then Cold Blooded Ridaz and First Class is making a change with this...and we are here to stay so keep all that cuzz to yourself out of respect for real lowrider pass is the pass move forward....do you want to your boys to gangbang and lived the same life you had homie ...so take lowriding as something positive that the whole family can do


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 11 2008, 06:15 PM~11839130
> *My pics on page 377-378 nebraska riders page i dont kick it on here to much these alot of dudes be talking too reckless from a safe distance, and its obvious they are just lowrider fans who saw friday or some cheech and chong movie and the cars on juice and jumped on the wagon cause shit look cool to them. I was out on the block 13 -14 years old real hustlers and gangsters showed me this shit on the streets of North O. There shit was clean, tight, chrome underneath everything, they didnt have to let someone else hop there car or even touch there panel for that matter.   . THE JUICE SHOP used to be on  lake st. across from the Decat liquor store i worked there 87-88 when real gangstas was bangin in the O i lived on Bristol st. down the street from spencer projects i know all that shit is gone now but thats my hood still CUZZ...  Moms moved us to  Ft .WORTH TEXAS in 91` cuzz dudes was getting smoked and she wanted to get me and my brothers away from that. my family still there aun
> ts ,uncles, and cuzzins
> *


so r u glad u move out da big o?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 10 2008, 10:51 PM~11834931
> *MAN FOOLS BE POPPIN OFF LIKE THEY BROUGHT LOWRIDING THE O, I WAS BORN AND RAISED THERE AND BACK IN THE 80 `s . DUDES HAD SHIT HITTING ALL UP AND DOWN 30th STREET AND AT CARTER LAKE, T DUB HAD A 2 DOOR BOX CANDY RED ALL GOLD TRIM AND TRIPLE GOLDS  15 YEARS AGO. THE STUFF YOU TALKING ABOUT AINT NOTHING NEW ITS COOL THOUGH KEEP IT MOVING. EVERY GUY WITH A LEATHER JACKET AND A HOG IS NOT A (BIKER) AND HAVING A CAR ON SWITCHES DONT MAKE YOU A LOWRIDER...
> *


UR U TALKN ABOUT (LIGHT SKIN (BLACK)) SCOTT DAT PAINTED T DUB CHEVY?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Oct 11 2008, 06:33 PM~11839491
> *so r u glad u move out da big o?
> *


I Had to move when i was young you know i always wanted to come back . but money good down here we eating... :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Oct 11 2008, 06:40 PM~11839532
> *UR U TALKN ABOUT (LIGHT SKIN (BLACK)) SCOTT DAT PAINTED T DUB CHEVY?
> *


Clarence Scott he owned the Juice shop in 87'


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 11 2008, 10:14 PM~11840290
> *I Had to move when i was young you know i always wanted to come back . but money good down here we eating... :biggrin:
> *


GOT 2 EAT!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 11 2008, 05:00 PM~11839342
> *Cold Blooded Ridaz and First Class is making a change with this...and we are here to stay so keep all that cuzz to yourself out of respect for real lowrider pass is the pass move forward....do you want to your boys to gangbang and lived the same life you had homie ...so take lowriding as something positive that the whole family can do
> *


 x100


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK UP CR,ONELUV AND OGSM :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 11:47 AM~11842741
> *WHAT THE FUCK UP CR,ONELUV AND OGSM :biggrin:
> *


Damn homies......this thread is alive and kick'n...............


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I want to see a response to the comments in this thread whos really the king of the streets in the O and who really built what cars, ive seen the past post and im trying to see whos the man to beat up there. The club thing is cool but i like competition everybody cant be on the same team..


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Oct 12 2008, 10:50 AM~11842753
> *Damn homies......this thread is alive and kick'n...............
> *


ONCE AGAIN DOGG


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

what up G?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 12 2008, 12:56 PM~11843344
> *I want to see a response to the comments in this thread  whos really the king of the streets in the O and who really built what cars, ive seen the past post and im trying to see whos the man to beat up there. The club thing is cool but i like competition everybody cant be on the same team..
> *


WE ALL ON THE SAME TEAM HERE HOMIE... THE BIG N IS PUT'N IT DOWN IN 09 TOGETHER.. AND WE AINT ON THAT WHO BUILT WHAT HOMIE.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IF YOU WANT TO COME ON HOME AND GET SERVED.... FROM SINGLES TO DOUBLES AND IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT RIGHT NOW... I HAVE A HOMIE IN YOUR TOWN.... KING ROCK FROM THE GHETTO BOYS C.C. IS READY TO SERVE SOMEBODY... JUST SAY THE WORD :biggrin:


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 12 2008, 01:05 PM~11843391
> *what up G?
> *


THE HOMIES ARE AT A SHOW RIGHT NOW IN DA ATL. PUT'N IT DOWN TODAY... SHIT IM SUPRISED YOU NOT THERE


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

speghetti junction show its mixed all kinds of cars i like all lowrider shows. i was at obsession fest sept 7 were they at that one ?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

The Obsession c.c. put on a show two years in a row now they put it down in a major way they had Big fish doing his thing and Lowrider mag was there. Ive been to the lowrider magizine GoLo shows in florida they had one in Macon Ga. too.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 02:18 PM~11843442
> *WE ALL ON THE SAME TEAM HERE HOMIE... THE BIG N IS PUT'N IT DOWN IN 09 TOGETHER.. AND WE AINT ON THAT WHO BUILT WHAT HOMIE.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IF YOU WANT TO COME ON HOME AND GET SERVED.... FROM SINGLES TO DOUBLES  AND IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT RIGHT NOW... I HAVE A HOMIE IN YOUR TOWN.... KING ROCK FROM THE GHETTO BOYS C.C. IS  READY TO SERVE SOMEBODY... JUST SAY THE WORD  :biggrin:
> *


Well from what ive read in the post ,i guess you didnt see but it dont sound like it to me. And you might want to know who built it dude on here said somebody did work on his car and the shit broke up in two weeks. Hey im just saying i read on here.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Look on the general page -Nebraska Ridaz, sound like togetherness to you???? Big N dudes bickering like girls. Then look at the pages from any real westcoast clubs them dudes dont be going back and forth with that word play copping attitudes and shit thats the difference between the real lowriders and the fans . And if you got homies in the A tell them to come to the park on sunday if they dont know which park then they aint doing nothing theres only a few spots you can cruise in BIG atlanta i dont cruise the burbs the police down here are a mother..IF you black


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 12 2008, 01:58 PM~11843564
> *Well from what ive read in the post ,i guess you didnt see but it dont sound like it to me. And you might want to know who built it dude on here said somebody did work on his car and the shit broke up in two weeks. Hey im just saying i read on here.
> *


YEAH I READ ON HERE TO HOMIE.... THATS SOMETHING THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH.... ITS NOT A COLD BLOODED RIDAZ PROBLEM AND IM SURE THEY WILL SQUASH IT ONE DAY.... IM GONNA KEEP IT REAL WIT YA HOMIE LIKE I ALWAYS DO.. I DONT KNOW YOU AND YOU DONT KNOW ME BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOU WANT TO BRING UP SOME OLD SHIT... BUT I COULD BE WRONG.... BUT ITS LIKE I SAID BEFORE WE AINT ON THAT..... WE ON MOVING FORWARD WITH THE POSITIVE AND KEEPING THIS LOWRIDING TOGETHER AND LOWRIDING HERE IN THE BIG O... THE PAST IS THE PAST HOMIE..... WE LET IT GO ALONG TIME AGO  .


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 12 2008, 02:16 PM~11843630
> *Look on the general page -Nebraska Ridaz, sound like togetherness to you???? Big N dudes bickering like girls. Then look at the pages from any real westcoast clubs them dudes dont be going back and forth with that word play copping attitudes and shit thats the difference between the real lowriders and the fans . And if you got homies in the A tell them to come to the park on sunday if they dont know which park then they aint doing nothing theres only a few spots you can cruise in BIG atlanta i dont cruise the burbs the police down here are a mother..IF you black
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU GONNA BE AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY WITH YOUR HOPPER READY TO GO?


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz+Oct 12 2008, 01:45 PM~11843528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 12 2008, 03:16 PM~11843630
> *Look on the general page -Nebraska Ridaz, sound like togetherness to you???? Big N dudes bickering like girls. Then look at the pages from any real westcoast clubs them dudes dont be going back and forth with that word play copping attitudes and shit thats the difference between the real lowriders and the fans . And if you got homies in the A tell them to come to the park on sunday if they dont know which park then they aint doing nothing theres only a few spots you can cruise in BIG atlanta i dont cruise the burbs the police down here are a mother..IF you black
> *


 Acutally bro I have to dissagree............You go to the westcoast threads....and not only do you have people aruging the exact same way but 10x as many.......
Your going to have disagreements in any competative scenario when egos and pride are at stake..........and due in part to this very site...the game has changed alot over the last decade.
You look through those threads and I can gaurantee you every major club no matter how large or prestigious is exempt from the back and forths.........it just goes with the territory.......................


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah everyone argues at some point, expecially when the out of town guys come in for a look :biggrin: 
hey good news, my sister just moved to nebraska, i think lincoln, is that close to where you guys are? so i'l be making frequent visits in the futue , just to say hi. or tear up some pavement, and kick it


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 08:06 AM~11847992
> *yeah everyone argues at some point, expecially when the out of town guys come in for a look :biggrin:
> hey good news, my sister just moved to nebraska, i think lincoln, is that close to where you guys are? so i'l be making frequent visits in the futue , just to say hi. or tear up some pavement, and kick it
> *


good to hear u will be comin down homie. Give a shout when u do there are always a hand full us us ready to ride. :biggrin:


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 08:06 AM~11847992
> *yeah everyone argues at some point, expecially when the out of town guys come in for a look :biggrin:
> hey good news, my sister just moved to nebraska, i think lincoln, is that close to where you guys are? so i'l be making frequent visits in the futue , just to say hi. or tear up some pavement, and kick it
> *


WHAT UP PINKY... GOOD TO SEE YOU WILL BE COMING DOWN TO THE BIG N MAYBE YOU CAN SHOW SOME OF THEM LINCOLN GUYS ABOUT HOPPING AND THEN THEM COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WILL BE ABLE TO GET SOME COMPITITION HERE :biggrin: BECAUSE NONE OF THEM WANTS TO BUILD A HOPPER TO FUCK WIT US


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 13 2008, 04:58 PM~11851024
> *WHAT UP PINKY... GOOD TO SEE YOU WILL BE COMING DOWN TO THE BIG N MAYBE YOU CAN SHOW SOME OF THEM LINCOLN GUYS ABOUT HOPPING AND THEN THEM COLD BLOODED RIDAZ  WILL BE ABLE TO GET SOME COMPITITION HERE :biggrin: BECAUSE NONE OF THEM WANTS TO BUILD A HOPPER TO FUCK WIT US
> *


We are not "not" building hoppers cuz we dont wanna compete, they are plenty built for hopping just dont have pistons, full stacks or batts to be getting big inches  We built em to compete for looks not for hopping. And only hopping a foot off 4 batts and a half stack is just fine with us... for now


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 13 2008, 03:58 PM~11851024
> *WHAT UP PINKY... GOOD TO SEE YOU WILL BE COMING DOWN TO THE BIG N MAYBE YOU CAN SHOW SOME OF THEM LINCOLN GUYS ABOUT HOPPING AND THEN THEM COLD BLOODED RIDAZ  WILL BE ABLE TO GET SOME COMPITITION HERE :biggrin: BECAUSE NONE OF THEM WANTS TO BUILD A HOPPER TO FUCK WIT US
> *


lol do what u do homie i will keep mine clean and lean


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 05:00 PM~11852007
> *We are not "not" building hoppers cuz we dont wanna compete, they are plenty built for hopping just dont have pistons, full stacks or batts to be getting big inches   We built em to compete for looks not for hopping.  And only hopping a foot off 4 batts and a half stack is just fine with us... for now
> *


shit homie you know i got a hopper coming out single pump 8 batteries. and no weight next year


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 13 2008, 02:58 PM~11851024
> *WHAT UP PINKY... GOOD TO SEE YOU WILL BE COMING DOWN TO THE BIG N MAYBE YOU CAN SHOW SOME OF THEM LINCOLN GUYS ABOUT HOPPING AND THEN THEM COLD BLOODED RIDAZ  WILL BE ABLE TO GET SOME COMPITITION HERE :biggrin: BECAUSE NONE OF THEM WANTS TO BUILD A HOPPER TO FUCK WIT US
> *


yeah no problem homie, il let ya know when im coming for sure


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 05:00 PM~11852007
> *We are not "not" building hoppers cuz we dont wanna compete, they are plenty built for hopping just dont have pistons, full stacks or batts to be getting big inches   We built em to compete for looks not for hopping.  And only hopping a foot off 4 batts and a half stack is just fine with us... for now
> *





> _Originally posted by klownin04+Oct 13 2008, 05:09 PM~11852076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wood life is lay n play like you guys show shit which is the best thing going. 
but did i hear sph...wick i dont want know trouble out of you :biggrin: j/k take your time it worth it wrap your frame and that all the weight you need the car perform like you want it to trust me i been there and done that chevyman to


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Oct 13 2008, 04:17 AM~11847599
> *Acutally bro I have to dissagree............You go to the westcoast threads....and not only do you have people aruging the exact same way but 10x as many.......
> Your going to have disagreements in any competative scenario when egos and pride are at stake..........and due in part to this very site...the game has changed alot over the last decade.
> You look through those threads and I can gaurantee you every major club no matter how large or prestigious is exempt from the back and forths.........it just goes with the territory.......................
> *


100% right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:you hit yhe nail on the head


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 06:00 PM~11852007
> *We are not "not" building hoppers cuz we dont wanna compete, they are plenty built for hopping just dont have pistons, full stacks or batts to be getting big inches   We built em to compete for looks not for hopping.  And only hopping a foot off 4 batts and a half stack is just fine with us... for now
> *



really? like whos or which cars? and just FYI you dont need "pistons" or a full stack to hit decent inches...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Oct 13 2008, 08:05 PM~11853258
> *shit homie you know i got a hopper coming out single pump 8 batteries. and no weight next year
> *


can i get a hop?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 09:06 AM~11847992
> *yeah everyone argues at some point, expecially when the out of town guys come in for a look :biggrin:
> hey good news, my sister just moved to nebraska, i think lincoln, is that close to where you guys are? so i'l be making frequent visits in the futue , just to say hi. or tear up some pavement, and kick it
> *


 Alot of the guys on here bro are in Lincoln......most of the rest of us are in Omaha (which you would have to come through to get to Lincoln...  )........
So any time hit one of us up.........hell I am riding everyday all day...(I dont have a daily right now...and got three lows sitting behind and at the side of my house right now)
Here in the big O we all live about 10 mintues from each other so whenever.

I will hit ya back tonight on those arms....front and rear.........


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Opinions are like......you know the rest anyway Pinky is cool as hell his so got on stage and rocked the mic at the obsession fest that little dude is a rider..  what up Pinky i know you going to come back next year and hop something.?.?...


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 06:00 PM~11852007
> *We are not "not" building hoppers cuz we dont wanna compete, they are plenty built for hopping just dont have pistons, full stacks or batts to be getting big inches   We built em to compete for looks not for hopping.  And only hopping a foot off 4 batts and a half stack is just fine with us... for now
> *





> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Oct 13 2008, 06:09 PM~11852076
> *lol do what u do homie i will keep mine clean and lean
> *


SHIT YALL WILL BE JUST WHO IM LOOKING FOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 08:11 PM~11853310
> *yeah no problem homie, il let ya know when im coming for sure
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE... WE WILL MOST DEFINITELY HOOK UP WIT YA


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 14 2008, 06:11 AM~11856366
> *really? like whos or which cars? and just FYI you dont need "pistons" or a full stack to hit decent inches...
> *


C.B.R WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE SAME THING... I HOPE THEY BRING THEM OUT NEXT SUMMER....IM BUILDING A SHOW PIECE JUST FOR RIDING AND SHOW... BUT WE DO HAVE CARS IN THE CLUB THAT HOP.... EVERYONE LIKES TO SEE HOPPERS DO BIG INCHES EVER NOW AND THEN... I HOPE WHO EVER HAS ONE WILL BRING IT ON OUT IN '09 AND HIT SOME MAJOR SHOWS TO REPRESENT THE N


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 14 2008, 05:11 AM~11856369
> *can i get a hop?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 14 2008, 06:11 AM~11856366
> *really? like whos or which cars? and just FYI you dont need "pistons" or a full stack to hit decent inches...
> *


i know of atleast 4 i think


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I havent seen any frames or control arms around here more reinforced than me or klownins. There may be some true. But besides a FULL wrap which is a bit overkill unless you have a radical hopper/dancer im very confident my setup can take the abuse. And yea you dont need a piston to get big inches but we also dont have the need to put 72+ volts to our pumps just so we can hop high and burn motors and noids on our reliable street cars. I built a second rack for if I ever want to up the volts some but right now Im pleased for what i got and no challenges, put downs or comments from others are gonna change my mind on how to build my car or what do with it  I built a street car with an overkill of reinforcement, i didnt build a hopper and never said I did. Its like broken record we get challenges to hop. Weve been through this many times already. We built our cars to fit our needs. Were not gonna redo them to meet other peoples needs. There will be more hoppers come up so that should satisfy the "hop off" needs


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 01:15 PM~11858559
> *C.B.R WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE SAME THING... I HOPE THEY BRING THEM OUT NEXT SUMMER....IM BUILDING A SHOW PIECE JUST FOR RIDING AND SHOW... BUT WE DO HAVE CARS IN THE CLUB THAT HOP....  EVERYONE LIKES TO SEE HOPPERS DO BIG INCHES  EVER NOW AND THEN... I HOPE WHO EVER HAS ONE WILL BRING IT ON OUT IN '09 AND HIT SOME MAJOR SHOWS TO REPRESENT THE N
> *


I think we have an understanding  Lookin forward to seein your show piece it should give us guys down here some good competition :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I am glad to see this cold blooded and first class together for 09. Will it last through the winter I dont know but hopefully it does and hopefully you guys do represent N well :yes: Unfortunately I can already see how things will be going this winter. With ur two crews not fighting that leaves the lincoln crew to be dumped on. Someone always has to have beef unfortunately thats just the continuing "As the LayItLow Turns". But maybe it has sparked a few more rides to built down here so thats a positive note. just my .02


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 14 2008, 05:09 PM~11861581
> *I am glad to see this cold blooded and first class together for 09.  Will it last through the winter I dont know but hopefully it does and hopefully you guys do represent N well :yes:  Unfortunately I can already see how things will be going this winter.  With ur two crews not fighting that leaves the lincoln crew to be dumped on.  Someone always has to have beef unfortunately thats just the continuing "As the LayItLow Turns".  But maybe it has sparked a few more rides to built down here so thats a positive note.  just my .02
> *


HOMIE WE ARE ALL IN NEBRASKA REPRESENTING LOWRIDING IN THE BIG N... I DONT SEE YALL BEING DUMPED ON.... I SEE YALL FOLLOWING SUITE AND WE ALL HITTING SOME MAJOR SHOWS TOGETHER.. AND THATS WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

*COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. IS FOR UNITY HOMIES NOT DESTRUCTION OF THIS LOWRIDING GAME AND OF COURSE I CANT SPEAK FOR FIRST CLASS C.C. BUT I DO KNOW THE HOMIE ROME AND HIS THOUGHTS ON THIS AND IM SURE HE AND ONE LUV FEELS THE SAME WAY.... SHIT WHEN EVER YOU GET ALOT OF MEN TOGETHER DOING THE SAME THING THERE WILL ALWAYS BE DIFFRENCES BUT WE ARE LOWRIDERS HOMIES....WE ARE BIGGER THAN THE BULLSHIT... THATS WHAT SEPARATES THE MENS FROM THE BOYS*


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11861311
> *I think we have an understanding   Lookin forward to seein your show piece it should give us guys down here some good competition :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: HOMIE AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH A LITTLE FRIENDLY COMPETITION IT MAKES OTHER RIDAZ STEP THEIR GAME UP TO COMPETE WITH OTHERS AT MAJOR SHOWS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

im all in on unity


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:09 PM~11861581
> *I am glad to see this cold blooded and first class together for 09.  Will it last through the winter I dont know but hopefully it does and hopefully you guys do represent N well :yes:  Unfortunately I can already see how things will be going this winter.  With ur two crews not fighting that leaves the lincoln crew to be dumped on.  Someone always has to have beef unfortunately thats just the continuing "As the LayItLow Turns".  But maybe it has sparked a few more rides to built down here so thats a positive note.  just my .02
> *


 You know better than that............or should.....
Hell....Wicked has been to my place and I dont believe he has ever felt dissrespected or attacked.
I consider Jerm a good friend (even though he dissapears alot)....lol......
Chevy man has been everywhere with me............hell he is family damn near.
383 is the man............and he knows this I am sure.....  
People make slanderous statements with out factual references and I am going to respond regardless of where they are from........trust me. 
So there is no victimizing the capitol city this winter season.......its all about respect and understanding.................BUT....you have to give it to recieve it.......


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Oct 15 2008, 08:39 AM~11868291
> *You know better than that............or should.....
> Hell....Wicked has been to my place and I dont believe he has ever felt dissrespected or attacked.
> I consider Jerm a good friend (even though he dissapears alot)....lol......
> ...


thats funny because i did nothing but respect u guys Hell i even stuck up for u last year in the NE page. And i have never got an once from u guys. Shit I did say that u where being shady on those lowers I asked for pics a few times and u said u would send them and never did big deal. As i said that night i will just order new ones this winter. But i bet that part of the convo. was never repeated to u. Weird
if that person has so much to say why was that not said or the shit they said.....


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

I NO 1 THING I SOME PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BITE THERE OWN WORDS WHEN NEXT SUMMER COME BACK AROUND LET NOT START THIS BULSHIT ABOUT WHAT WE R GOING TO DO,LET JUST LET ARE CAR DO THE TALKING SO PEOPLE BEEN ASKING WHERE CHEVYMAN BEEN GRINDING CUZ WHEN IAM COME OUT YALL NO WHO WAS THE KING IN THIS SHIT WHEN HIS CAR WAS OUT,,MY SHIT WAS UGLY BUT WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT BUT WHEN IT CAME TOO HOPPING I RAN THIS SHIT SO IAM DONE WITH JUNK YARD CAR,TRUST ME I NO FROM THE PAST.BUT 09 I THINK THE KING IS COME BACK OUT TO RUN SHIT AGAIN SO WHOEVER TALKING THAT SHIT DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING,BUT BESIDE THAT LET RIDE FOOL AND GET ALONE :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

WHAT DO IT DEW KLOWNIN,IC THAT REGAL LOOK VERY GOOD HOMIE


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

i am just like everyone else but I like to joke around ALOT and the guys that have met me know this. Shit ask 383 ,wicked, fuck ask joel most of them guys know how i am. I dont take much to heart. I just want to have fun and spend time with my family and friends. my son come before anything as do my family and friends. if u guys dont like me fine. I dont have a problem with anyone.


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW COUPE MY SAID SHE SEEN THAT CLEAN ASS LAC OUT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOIME


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

IT ALL GOOD IT BOUT THE CAR TO ME


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 15 2008, 04:55 PM~11872435
> *WHAT DO IT DEW KLOWNIN,IC THAT REGAL LOOK VERY GOOD HOMIE
> *


chillen homie u comin to the bbq sunday?


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

YEAH IAM GOING TO TRY BUT I THINK IAM GOING TO COME AND HANGOUT WITH YALL


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW Y BALD HEADED MF WHAT GOOD DAMU


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11872478
> *YEAH IAM GOING TO TRY BUT I THINK IAM GOING TO COME AND HANGOUT WITH YALL
> *


sounds good to me and if the guys from the "O" wanna come ur all welcome to go


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

ARE U COMING DOWN ONELUV TO KICK IT OR YOU GOT SOMETHING TO DO OR WHAT FOOL AS FOOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE+Oct 14 2008, 06:55 PM~11862636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whats up you big ol mutha fucka?!


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

MAN JUST CHILLN FOOL I NEED SOME ROCKER FOR A COUPE WHO GOT SUM AND HOW MUCH


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 15 2008, 05:02 PM~11872534
> *ARE U COMING DOWN ONELUV TO KICK IT OR YOU GOT SOMETHING TO DO OR WHAT FOOL AS FOOL
> *


naw mayne i aint coming down, im a b puttin in work on the lac! plus pops is comin up saturday, so ima have to get my garage all setup..


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

shit chevyman you know i got some points to prove in 09'


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Oct 15 2008, 04:48 PM~11872353
> *thats funny because i did nothing but respect u guys Hell i even stuck up for u last year in the NE page. And i have never got an once from u guys. Shit I did say that u where being shady on those lowers I asked for pics a few times and u said u would send them and never did big deal. As i said that night i will just order new ones this winter. But i bet that part of the convo. was never repeated to u. Weird
> if that person has so much to say why was that not said or the shit they said.....
> *


you always say that person... WHO are you refering too???


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Oct 15 2008, 09:39 AM~11868291
> *You know better than that............or should.....
> Hell....Wicked has been to my place and I dont believe he has ever felt dissrespected or attacked.
> I consider Jerm a good friend (even though he dissapears alot)....lol......
> ...


I hear ya, the past is past and yeah things have been good. I dont think you can disagree the mood isnt the same lately and not looking as good for the future. For me like i said i dont give a damn, i let most everything slide that goes on online cuz everybody is different online or perceived wrong just like you can judge a car by the flawless pictures you see on here compared to in person. And you should know me well enough that ill be the last to start some shit with someone. Im not into this competition crap, and if my doings cause some competition then lets go but im not out looking to start some up. So if I come off lookin like Im startin some BS point it out bro Ill own it. But im also not lettin other people blast me or people im close with. But yeah, hopefully theyll be enough respect and understanding to make it through the winter so we can enjoy a fun year together next year  

Damn chevyman :biggrin: Puttin out the challenge :cheesy: remember u need help livin up to it just holler at us. I wanna see the king


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11861285
> *I havent seen any frames or control arms around here more reinforced than me or klownins. There may be some true.  But besides a FULL wrap which is a bit overkill unless you have a radical hopper/dancer im very confident my setup can take the abuse.  And yea you dont need a piston to get big inches but we also dont have the need to put 72+ volts to our pumps just so we can hop high and burn motors and noids on our reliable street cars.  I built a second rack for if I ever want to up the volts some but right now Im pleased for what i got and no challenges, put downs or comments from others are gonna change my mind on how to build my car or what do with it   I built a street car with an overkill of reinforcement, i didnt build a hopper and never said I did.  Its like broken record we get challenges to hop.  Weve been through this many times already.  We built our cars to fit our needs.  Were not gonna redo them to meet other peoples needs.  There will be more hoppers come up so that should satisfy the "hop off" needs
> *


prolly b.c theres no need to over kill renforce .if anything that hurts your hop

i run 96v always to my front pump in the lat 3 years i have burnt 2 motors one of which was the one i got from wicked (used)

and it shouldnt! if id does then your not a real rider


really? from who? no one in the O...

these are jsut my opinions. take them for exaclty that!!!


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

SHIT ME TOO YOU NO I GOT TO PROVE A LOT OF SHIT BUT IAM GOING TO DO THIS SHIT FOR MY BOY R.I.P. AND BREAK THESE FOOL OF FO SHO


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 15 2008, 05:08 PM~11872628
> *you always say that person... WHO are you refering too???
> *


well since ur the only person i ever said romes name to it must be u


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 15 2008, 06:13 PM~11872712
> *prolly b.c theres no need to over kill renforce .if anything that hurts your hop
> 
> i run 96v always to my front pump in the lat 3 years i have burnt 2 motors one of which was the one i got from wicked (used)
> ...


Hurting my hop is no biggy to me. Fortunately ive been around ALOT of other people that have had hydros startin back in the 90s and all these years theyve shown me what can happen when you dont reinforce or do things right. Ive seen bout everything break and from seeing that and reading from this site I learned what breaks the easiest and decided MY car wont break like theirs did and if theirs a right way to do things to prevent it then im gonna do it!

As for burning motors. Ive asked kingfish customs and others on here about motors and theyve all told me u go higher than 48v your motor will last 1 day or it could last 3 years. Now Ive only cruised with you once but from what I saw you BARELY ever hit a switch. Maybe it was just that night i dont know. But you also told me u only charge your batts a few times a summer. Well when we go cruise theres not a stop light or stretch of road that were not klownin the switches ask anyone that knows. And if I klowned with 96v Ill bet I break things more often u know. So for what im doin I planned out my setup to last awhile, so far its holdin up well.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Oct 15 2008, 03:59 PM~11872502
> *sounds good to me and if the guys from the "O" wanna come ur all welcome to go
> *


my car is tore apart right now.but i think it would be nice to meet you guys let me know where at and might meet up with chevyman and hang with yall


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 15 2008, 03:54 PM~11872413
> *I NO 1 THING I SOME PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BITE THERE OWN WORDS WHEN NEXT SUMMER COME BACK AROUND LET NOT START THIS BULSHIT ABOUT WHAT WE R GOING TO DO,LET JUST LET ARE CAR DO THE TALKING SO PEOPLE BEEN ASKING WHERE CHEVYMAN BEEN GRINDING CUZ WHEN IAM COME OUT YALL NO WHO WAS THE KING IN THIS SHIT WHEN HIS CAR WAS OUT,,MY SHIT WAS UGLY BUT WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT BUT WHEN IT CAME TOO HOPPING I RAN THIS SHIT SO IAM DONE WITH JUNK YARD CAR,TRUST ME I NO FROM THE PAST.BUT 09 I THINK THE KING IS COME BACK OUT TO RUN SHIT AGAIN SO WHOEVER TALKING THAT SHIT DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING,BUT BESIDE THAT LET RIDE FOOL AND GET ALONE :thumbsup:
> *


you better do something i dont want to hear the king nomore if you dont because i held it down for you for two years now :biggrin: so bring your ass on !!!!!!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 15 2008, 04:44 PM~11873188
> *Hurting my hop is no biggy to me.  Fortunately ive been around ALOT of other people that have had hydros startin back in the 90s and all these years theyve shown me what can happen when you dont reinforce or do things right.  Ive seen bout everything break and from seeing that and reading from this site I learned what breaks the easiest and decided MY car wont break like theirs did and if theirs a right way to do things to prevent it then im gonna do it!
> 
> As for burning motors.  Ive asked kingfish customs and others on here about motors and theyve all told me u go higher than 48v your motor will last 1 day or it could last 3 years.  Now Ive only cruised with you once but from what I saw you BARELY ever hit a switch.  Maybe it was just that night i dont know. But you also told me u only charge your batts a few times a summer.  Well when we go cruise theres not a stop light or stretch of road that were not klownin the switches ask anyone that knows.  And if I klowned with 96v Ill bet I break things more often u know.  So for what im doin I planned out my setup to last awhile, so far its holdin up well.
> *


im not trying to get in yall debate here i think you both have point. i run 72volts and not had problem. but i didnt do enough to my a-arms and broke those so it really boils down to how do you want your ride there all types of ways to do this and i think everybody does a pretty good job for what they now and the effort to do so


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 15 2008, 11:16 PM~11877160
> *my car is tore apart right now.but i think it would be nice to meet you guys let me know where at and might meet up with chevyman and hang with yall
> *


well it will be sunday maybe at holms lake or pioneers park around 11 or noon be cool if u can make it. I would like to meet all u guys at some point just hard to do anything when u work 12 hour days or more ya know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 15 2008, 05:44 PM~11873188
> *Hurting my hop is no biggy to me.  Fortunately ive been around ALOT of other people that have had hydros startin back in the 90s and all these years theyve shown me what can happen when you dont reinforce or do things right.  Ive seen bout everything break and from seeing that and reading from this site I learned what breaks the easiest and decided MY car wont break like theirs did and if theirs a right way to do things to prevent it then im gonna do it!
> 
> As for burning motors.  Ive asked kingfish customs and others on here about motors and theyve all told me u go higher than 48v your motor will last 1 day or it could last 3 years.  Now Ive only cruised with you once but from what I saw you BARELY ever hit a switch.  Maybe it was just that night i dont know. But you also told me u only charge your batts a few times a summer.  Well when we go cruise theres not a stop light or stretch of road that were not klownin the switches ask anyone that knows.  And if I klowned with 96v Ill bet I break things more often u know.  So for what im doin I planned out my setup to last awhile, so far its holdin up well.
> *


as fars as me "barely" hittin switches
thats b/c I have had WAY to many wreckless driving tickets from hittin switchins, my driving record is more important to me than being seen hittin a switch i hit my switchs for ME not the next man  as fas as my batteies go, thats cuz they new and not that rebuilt junk so they hold a charge ALOT longer  and just a FYI i aint ever broke nada on my car except a motor mount and obviously pump motors


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Oct 15 2008, 05:19 PM~11872803
> *well since ur the only person i ever said romes name to it must be u
> *


edit


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 16 2008, 12:33 AM~11877329
> *im not trying to get in yall debate here i think you both have point. i run 72volts and not had problem. but i didnt do enough to my a-arms and broke those so it really boils down to how do you want your ride there all types of ways to do this and i think everybody does a pretty good job for what they now and the effort to do so
> *


See im learnin something here, if a bunch of you guys run 72v or higher and dont have that many problems i might switch up to that. Even a motor a year wouldnt be that bad. Ive just had good luck with 48v. But thats why I built room for more, just incase :biggrin: 


one luv, yea if I had a bunch of tickets Id be watchin my ass too. Im pretty confident knowin lincoln streets and where the cops hide, but theyll catch me one of these days. I had been pulled over I counted 36 times before last year and I count nearly all towards profilling cuz they rarely ever got me on anything. cop bitches. Shit Im still clear to take the stop class if i ever get a ticket :biggrin: Thats a good backup. Also, they make rebuilt batteries? Ive seen used batteries before but never thought twice about buying anything but new. Why would someone want used or rebuilt batts?? Ther prob cheap as hell thats why


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONES GETTING ALONG THATS GOOD..... THATS THE SHIT I WANT TO SEE..... MAN YALL DONT KNOW HOW DEEP WE COULD BE GOING TO THESE SHOWS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG N


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Oct 15 2008, 04:59 PM~11872502
> *sounds good to me and if the guys from the "O" wanna come ur all welcome to go
> *


THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE... BUT SHIT I GOTTA WORK WISH I COULD COME DOWN AND GET TO MEET YOU GUYS ... SUMMER WILL BE HERE AGAIN REAL SOON AND IM SURE WE WILL ALL GET A CHANCE TO HANG OUT.... THATS THE PICTURE I WANT... EVERYONES CAR IN ONE PHOTO


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

People talk about coming to lincoln or going to omaha to meet up, then some say meet halfway. Well if we cant decide what is really wrong with halfway. Mahoney state park! Can BBQ and roll around the park. Worth a try i think


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 15 2008, 05:14 PM~11872730
> *SHIT ME TOO YOU NO I GOT TO PROVE A LOT OF SHIT BUT IAM GOING TO DO THIS SHIT FOR MY BOY R.I.P. AND BREAK THESE FOOL OF FO SHO
> *


YOU SAID IT.... IF YOU DONT HAVE SOMETHING OUT HERE CLEAN WITH HYDROS IN IT IN 09 ...... IM WOOPING YO ASS HOMEBOY.................. :biggrin:.. J/K ..... BUT DONT PLAY WITH THE HOMIES NAME LIKE THAT DOGG..... HAVE YO ASS OUT HERE IN 09


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 16 2008, 02:28 PM~11882902
> *People talk about coming to lincoln or going to omaha to meet up, then some say meet halfway.  Well if we cant decide what is really wrong with halfway.  Mahoney state park! Can BBQ and roll around the park.  Worth a try i think
> *


WHEN? I NEED TO KNOW A WEEK AHEAD OF TIME


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 16 2008, 02:28 PM~11882902
> *People talk about coming to lincoln or going to omaha to meet up, then some say meet halfway.  Well if we cant decide what is really wrong with halfway.  Mahoney state park! Can BBQ and roll around the park.  Worth a try i think
> *


WE like to cruise.. cant really cruise @ a half way point.. around a or the park im sure yea. but we like to get out and hit the streets...

as far as being pulled over for klownin, shit ive been pulled over by undercovers in the L, regular cops, bike cops, ive yet to be pulled over in omaha tho, well ONCE B/C had fictious plates on the lac but never for klowin in the streets...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

but im still down to have a bbq @ a hlaf way point, we can always ride when we get back to the city


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

oh and yeah MOST ppl buy refurb batteris b/c the about a 1/4 of the price of NEW ones... BUT you also get what you pay for!


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11884590
> *oh and yeah MOST ppl buy refurb batteris b/c the about a 1/4 of the price of NEW ones... BUT you also get what you pay for!
> *


damn thats cheap i dont think i would put refubs in anything though


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 16 2008, 05:35 PM~11884590
> *oh and yeah MOST ppl buy refurb batteris b/c the about a 1/4 of the price of NEW ones... BUT you also get what you pay for!
> *


blems are the way to go.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Oct 16 2008, 07:50 PM~11886731
> *blems are the way to go.
> *


aint that just a fucked up batt???


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:roflmao: I bought a scratch and dent washer cuz it was cheap but I wouldnt buy blem stuff for my car. Blem stuff usually dont come with warrantys, you dont know if it will be good or bad and it jeopardizes your safety when it comes to auto parts. Like one luv said u get what you pay for :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Oct 16 2008, 07:50 PM~11886731
> *blems are the way to go.
> *


mite be "your" way to go but definalty not mine


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 15 2008, 04:05 PM~11872579
> *MAN JUST CHILLN FOOL I NEED SOME ROCKER FOR A COUPE WHO GOT SUM AND HOW MUCH
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 17 2008, 07:45 AM~11890604
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP FOOL ,YO ASS NEVER ANSWER THE PHONE HOMIE WHAT YOU HOLLYWOOD NOW TIGHT LIKE BUTT,WHT DONT FUCK WITH THE GHETTO PEOPLE OR WHAT,JUST FUCK WITH YA BUT CALL ME I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU HOMIE


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 16 2008, 02:30 PM~11882932
> *YOU SAID IT.... IF YOU DONT HAVE SOMETHING OUT HERE CLEAN WITH HYDROS IN IT IN 09  ...... IM WOOPING YO ASS HOMEBOY.................. :biggrin:.. J/K ..... BUT DONT PLAY WITH THE HOMIES NAME LIKE THAT DOGG..... HAVE YO ASS OUT HERE IN 09
> *



SHIT YOU WILL SEE BIG HOMIE AND ALSO I DONT WANT TO HEAR THAT LAY AND PLAY BULSHIT BECAUSE IAM NOISE UP ON THAT LINCOLN YOU GOT :0 SO BE READY 09 IS MY YEAR AND C/B WILL SEE,BUT IT ALL GOOD BUILT NOT BOUGHT R.I.P MY O.G.



I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04+Oct 16 2008, 09:06 PM~11886873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right about the warranty but that's it :uh:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 17 2008, 04:23 PM~11896793
> *SHIT YOU WILL SEE BIG HOMIE AND ALSO I DONT WANT TO HEAR THAT LAY AND PLAY BULSHIT BECAUSE IAM NOISE UP ON THAT LINCOLN YOU GOT :0  SO BE READY 09 IS MY YEAR AND C/B WILL SEE,BUT IT ALL GOOD BUILT NOT BOUGHT  R.I.P  MY O.G.
> I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hoping is old now mutha fuckaz is trying to ride daily it aint our fault you stuck in the 80s you keep wanting to hop againt a show car .stop it homie you sound foolish (man im gangsta watch go take that babys bottle)just build a car and ride homie.you keep wanting to serve cold blooded ridaz looks like the hate is in your eye so stop it stop it homie ride wit us in this unity


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 18 2008, 01:31 AM~11900789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hoping is old now mutha fuckaz is trying to ride daily it aint our fault you stuck in the 80s you keep wanting to hop againt a show car .stop it homie you sound foolish (man im gangsta watch go take that babys bottle)just build a car and ride homie.you keep wanting to serve cold blooded ridaz looks like the hate is in  your eye so stop it stop it homie ride wit us in this unity
> *


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 17 2008, 05:23 PM~11896793
> *SHIT YOU WILL SEE BIG HOMIE AND ALSO I DONT WANT TO HEAR THAT LAY AND PLAY BULSHIT BECAUSE IAM NOISE UP ON THAT LINCOLN YOU GOT :0  SO BE READY 09 IS MY YEAR AND C/B WILL SEE,BUT IT ALL GOOD BUILT NOT BOUGHT  R.I.P  MY O.G.
> I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: JUST STOP IT... LET IT GO...STICK A FORK IN IT


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 17 2008, 11:31 PM~11900789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hoping is old now mutha fuckaz is trying to ride daily it aint our fault you stuck in the 80s you keep wanting to hop againt a show car .stop it homie you sound foolish (man im gangsta watch go take that babys bottle)just build a car and ride homie.you keep wanting to serve cold blooded ridaz looks like the hate is in  your eye so stop it stop it homie ride wit us in this unity
> *


HOMIE YOU COULDNT HAVE SAID THAT NO BETTER


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*What up Big Boy's Hydros*


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 18 2008, 09:18 PM~11905356
> *What up Big Boy's Hydros
> *


wuz up homie?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 17 2008, 04:20 PM~11896766
> *WHAT UP FOOL ,YO ASS NEVER ANSWER THE PHONE HOMIE WHAT YOU HOLLYWOOD NOW TIGHT LIKE BUTT,WHT DONT FUCK WITH THE GHETTO PEOPLE  OR WHAT,JUST FUCK WITH YA BUT CALL ME I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU HOMIE
> *


my phones down right now, il try to call ya soon as its up


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 17 2008, 11:31 PM~11900789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hoping is old now mutha fuckaz is trying to ride daily it aint our fault you stuck in the 80s you keep wanting to hop againt a show car .stop it homie you sound foolish (man im gangsta watch go take that babys bottle)just build a car and ride homie.you keep wanting to serve cold blooded ridaz looks like the hate is in  your eye so stop it stop it homie ride wit us in this unity
> *



HOPPING IS OLD CUTLASS RIDER,AND IAM STUCK IN THE 08,WEL I BUY DVD AND IT DONT LOOK LIKE HOPPING OLD I THINK THAT YOU CAN T GET SHIT TO HOP CAUSE YOU CANT THAT"S WHY IT OLD TO YA HOMEBOY,AND AINT NO WAY IAM HATEING ON YALL IAM GLAD TO C-YA BUILT SOME NICE THAT GOOD IAM NOT GOING TO SAY SHIT ILL JUST CATCH YALL ***** IN 09 ON WHATEVER LEVEL BESIDE THAT YALL NO THE NUMBER


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Oct 18 2008, 07:18 PM~11905356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 100


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Oct 19 2008, 05:45 PM~11911835
> *HOPPING IS OLD CUTLASS RIDER,AND IAM STUCK IN THE 80,WEL I BUY DVD AND IT DONT LOOK LIKE HOPPING OLD I THINK THAT YOU CAN T GET SHIT TO HOP CAUSE YOU CANT THAT WHY IT OLD TO YA HOMEBOY,AND AINT NO WAY IAM HATEING ON YALL IAM GLAD TO C-YA BUILT SOME NICE THAT GOOD IAM NOT GOING TO SAY SHIT ILL JUST CATCH YALL ***** IN 09 ON WHATEVER LEVEL BESIDE THAT YALL NO THE NUMBER
> *


 :biggrin: you mad


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11913113
> *:biggrin: you mad
> *


*RADIO*!!!!!! THAT DUDE HOMIE... :nicoderm:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11913113
> *:biggrin: you mad
> *



HELLNO IAM


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

*BIG FISH LOW RIDER VIDEOS ON DECK...$10.00 VOL 1 THRU 30*


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

*COLD BLOODED RIDAZ #1*


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:10 AM~11938125
> *COLD BLOODED RIDAZ #1
> *


ttt


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

WHAT UP SWITCHMAN


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 24 2008, 12:14 AM~11958230
> *WHAT UP SWITCHMAN
> *


SAME O HOMIE!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 25 2008, 10:50 PM~11973074
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Its next Sunday People..


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 26 2008, 08:10 PM~11979981
> *Its next Sunday People..
> 
> 
> ...


is this a indoor show


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 26 2008, 11:14 PM~11980572
> *is this a indoor show
> *



lol no but its supposed to 67 degrees on Sunday...not bad at all ...its not that cold in the day this time of the year here


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

BBH #1


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Nov 2 2008, 07:31 PM~12040585
> *:wave:
> *


ttt


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

wuz up homies?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Nov 3 2008, 09:59 PM~12051380
> *wuz up homies?
> *


ttt


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Oct 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11932381
> *BIG FISH LOW RIDER VIDEOS ON DECK...$10.00 VOL 1 THRU 30
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 7 2008, 12:54 PM~12089609
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Nov 7 2008, 06:49 PM~12092793
> *TTT
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Nov 8 2008, 09:48 AM~12097795
> *
> *


This topic is useless


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:0 

Prolly quiet just cuz theres no drama, for once..

Any word on car show/picnics or cinco de mayo or anything in the spring up there in the big O??


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

wuz up homies?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Happy Holidays Homies.... uffin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 9 2008, 04:45 PM~12106230
> *:0
> 
> Prolly quiet just cuz theres no drama, for once..
> ...


yup theres plenty


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 18 2008, 05:45 PM~12468381
> *yup theres plenty
> *


well good lookin out :uh:  we'll be there
I think he was asking for dates and info


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 18 2008, 10:11 PM~12470889
> *well good lookin out  :uh:  we'll be there
> I think he was asking for dates and info
> *


didnt put dates, b/c last year when we tried to get you guys to come up, you said you were scared to get car jacked (in the lolos) and of all the shootings... :uh:

BUT if things have changed, Rome or myself will be posting show as they come about, i do know millard days is end of august, grenta days is in august i think, theres show quite often...


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 19 2008, 06:32 AM~12473868
> *didnt put dates, b/c last year when we tried to get you guys to come up, you said you were scared to get car jacked (in the lolos) and of all the shootings... :uh:
> 
> BUT if things have changed, Rome or myself will be posting show as they come about, i do know millard days is end of august, grenta days is in august i think, theres show quite often...
> *


I dont give a damn about goin to omaha, been there a 1000 times, but that one show you wanted us to go to you wanted us to leave our cars outside your house or something. Ive lived with garages all my life and would never leave my car outside all night even in lincoln. It keeps me up all night even when the rare occurance of my daily would sit outside, thats just me. Also everyone backed out of that one show cuz klownins car wont travel long distances right now and wicked had something come up and i think 383 even didnt go so I wasnt about to roll by myself no sir

cant predict how the year will go but well see, just tryin to make conversation...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 19 2008, 09:58 PM~12480156
> *I dont give a damn about goin to omaha, been there a 1000 times, but that one show you wanted us to go to you wanted us to leave our cars outside your house or something.  Ive lived with garages all my life and would never leave my car outside all night even in lincoln.  It keeps me up all night even when the rare occurance of my daily would sit outside, thats just me.  Also everyone backed out of that one show cuz klownins car wont travel long distances right now and wicked had something come up and i think 383 even didnt go so I wasnt about to roll by myself no sir
> 
> cant predict how the year will go but well see, just tryin to make conversation...
> *


 yeah i can understand that, but funnt thing is everyone wanted us to come down to lincln and leave all our cars outsuide for the malcom show and we did shit i didnt even have door glass and left mine out, along with ray's cutty...and 383 did go and did leave his car outside my house in the hood all nite! anyhow ill be letting 383 know of any shows up here so maybe we'll see some of you up here this year.......


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 19 2008, 06:32 AM~12473868
> *didnt put dates, b/c last year when we tried to get you guys to come up, you said you were scared to get car jacked (in the lolos) and of all the shootings... :uh:
> 
> BUT if things have changed, Rome or myself will be posting show as they come about, i do know millard days is end of august, grenta days is in august i think, theres show quite often...
> *


LOL when did i ever say shit about getting car jacked?? The reason i would not go is because i do not have door glass or t-tops and my car does not ever sit outside at night. I have a ton of time and money in my car and i have had cars stolen and this car has been broke into sevrel times in the past so i dont leave it out. shit it dont matter what town it is it just dont say out all night period. And the other reason i didnt go up there is because my tranny needs a rebuild and when it gets hot it starts to slip real bad and didnt want to chance it goin out.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 20 2008, 07:20 AM~12482135
> *yeah i can understand that, but funnt thing is everyone wanted us to come down to lincln and leave all our cars outsuide for the malcom show and we did shit i didnt even have door glass and left mine out, along with ray's cutty...and 383 did go and did leave his car outside  my house in the hood all nite! anyhow ill be letting 383 know of any shows up here so maybe we'll see some of you up here this year.......
> *


I was pretty surpised at that myself and yea that did take a little bit of guts, i know you probably gave it alot of thought i would of. Bet you were up alot of the night worrying too huh? :cheesy: Only reason we were doing the stay over night shit is cuz we wanted to cruise the night before. If we cut out the cruise then we can just head up in the mornings thats  with me


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 20 2008, 11:35 AM~12482880
> *I was pretty surpised at that myself and yea that did take a little bit of guts, i know you probably gave it alot of thought i would of.  Bet you were up alot of the night worrying too huh? :cheesy:  Only reason we were doing the stay over night shit is cuz we wanted to cruise the night before.  If we cut out the cruise then we can just head up in the mornings thats   with me
> *


yeah that ws the first and last time for that.. IMO the cruise is the best part the shows get boring but anyhow im sure we'll run into one another @ a show or 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

merry x-mas to bbh and cbr! from FIRST CLASS!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 24 2008, 11:51 AM~12515931
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

uffin: Whats up homies? Cali picnic was today in the Atl. it was off the hook.....


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

WE NEED TO GET THS PAGE BACK BRACKIN


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

where still doing are thang :wave:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

man where about to get more snow


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Dec 20 2009, 11:28 AM~16037611
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up chevyman


----------

